# JAN/FEB 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for everyone on the 2WW

Much luck to all January and Febuary testers ~ hope 2008 brings you luck and babydust...

      ​




Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

briergirl,3 Jan,IVF, 
pipgirl,4 Jan,IUI, 
Ginger Nut,4 Jan,IVF, 
positive73,4 Jan,IVF
gayl,5 Jan,IVF, 
anastasia5000,9 Jan,IVF
Sally Cinnamon,10 Jan,IUI, 
nikkis,11 Jan,IVF, 
wishing4miracle,23 Jan,ICSI, 
shazzy,23 Jan,ICSI, 
pooh80,23 Jan,ICSI, 
loopylu1000,23 Jan,ICSI, 
mrstrellis,25 Jan,Clom, 
WTBAM,25 Jan,ICSI, 
laura1975,25 Jan,ICSI, 
sallyo,25 Jan,IVF, 
JAM82,26 Jan,ICSI, 
L-J,26 Jan,IVF, 
Bluenose1875,26 Jan,IVF, 
Crazychick,27 Jan,ICSI, 
Bright Eyes,28 Jan,FET, 
lar,29 Jan,ICSI, 
hydee,30 Jan,ICSI, 
crazy_cat1987,30 Jan
Widgey,30 Jan,ICSI, 
seaweed,31 Jan,Clom, 
Leicesterlou,31 Jan,IUI, 
stella,31 Jan,ICSI, 
suemay,31 Jan,ICSI, 
~ MJP ~,31 Jan,IVF, 
jan27,31 Jan,IUI
KLetourneau,1 Feb,IVF
susiemcg,1 Feb,ICSI, 
mouse14,1 Feb,FET
Twee,1 Feb,IVF, 
Lolalocks,2 Feb,ICSI
emma79,4 Feb,ICSI
mary11,7 Feb,ICSI
skywalker,7 Feb,IVF
Jess A,9 Feb,ICSI
stellamcg,Feb,IUI
Claire_Louise,12 Feb,ICSI
JuliaG,12 Feb,FET
beverley99,12 Feb,FET
Tracyxx,14 Feb,FET
kerry1,Feb,FET



Much love, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well looks like im first one on  

having et tomorrow so i shall be on here from tomorrow.et at 1030am tomorrow morning.

hayley


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

I said it on the other thread but good luck tomorrow Hayley   

Lizzy xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

lizzy-ah thank you.getting all nervous now


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well had et today and we now have 2 top grade 1 compacting embies on board.they were very happy and said they were really good quality embryos.now its just the waiting....


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Well done on those embies Hayley....what day do you test hun?

How's everyone doing today......it's always quiet here in January 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

is i the only one on here?? 

test date is 23rd.looks like im all lone with 2ww at min....


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Morning Hayley......i've added you to the list hun 

I'm sure some 2ww buddies will be along soon...

Hope you are feeling ok today,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

lizzy- thank you  maybe jan is a quiet month??


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm testing again on 25th January - on 100mg Clomid this month, and I have an HSG to look forward to in Feb/March if this one doesn't work.


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ah hello mrstrellis.take the tr in the middle and youve got my name.so you on clomid.had any probs with it??


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Mrstrellis ~ welcome to the thread....good luck with this cycle   Love the avatar 

Hayley ~ it's always gone a bit like this in January but hopefully it'll pick up soon.

Anyone looking forward to the skating later....i'm soooo excited 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Afternoon ladies ,
Just want to wish you all  i am thinking of you all and i really hope that you will all get that,
OMG   real soon        
Here's sending you all some of that orange postive vibes. 
                                                   
Take care and keep us all posted nicky


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Morning Hayley stay calm you doing great now all you need is some patience and TLC. I wont be at my 2ww until feb as dont D/R until later this month.

Good luck to all the ladies who got a BFP and fingers crossed to all our ladies in waiting.

Take Care

Whippet


----------



## seaweed (Dec 22, 2007)

Heyy!
I'm currently on cyycle 3 of 100mg Clomid and due to test on 31st Jan....
     
Everything crossed!
seaweed.


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi wishing4amiricle,seaweed&any other 2wwaiters


And well done on the fab quality embies!!
since your 1st you are responsible for starting the good news-no pressure!
you doing the whole pineapple juice thing?

I will be joining you tomorrow my dear my ec was fri and et is 2mo @2.45
so i hope you dont mind some company!
i will be accupunctured to within an inch of my life by then!
They got 8 eggs 1 from the right as it kept moving and 7 from the left.
I called yesterday and they said "it went really well" 7 have fertilized!!

wish me luck for 2mo!

good luck on your 2ww may it bring you a loveley surprise for your trouble
xxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Can I ask about the pineapple thing??  How much etc. also is there anything else I can do to help improve chances.

Whippet x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Whippet ~ good luck with D/R hun  Here's a quote from the 2WW FAQ:



LizzyB said:


> Pineapple contains selenium...and selenium (an anti-oxident) helps promote a healthy womb lining which is why it is thought to aid implantation. Pineapple also contains an enzyme called bromelain which is contraindicated during pregnancy as it may cause uterine contractions (many people, especially in Asian cultures, suggest eating fresh pineapple to induce labour if overdue)....however, during processing this delicate enzyme is destroyed which is why its ok to drink pineapple juice in moderation when ttc or pg but not to eat fresh pineapple/pineapple pieces etc .
> 
> The preferred juice to drink is fresh, pressed or "not from concentrate"....although not the best, its still ok to drink "from concentrate"...all this means is that the pineapple pulp has been frozen or freeze dried for exportation and then reconstituted with water.
> 
> ...


Hi Seaweed ~ welcome to the thread....loads of luck to you  

JAM ~ i forgot to IM you to say good luck for ET today......i guess you're just waiting to have it done now. Hope it all goes well......lucky 7 hey   

Hayley ~ how are you doing today hun?

Love and Luck, Lizzy xxx

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

wishing4miracle said:


> ah hello mrstrellis.take the tr in the middle and youve got my name.so you on clomid.had any probs with it??


Not really, no: it's been OK this month. I've had the odd mood swing but I've been able to just go and hide when I get cross with people.


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello ladies....

mrstrellis-i was on clomid a couple of yrs back.the biggest side effect i had was hot flushes.where id come over all hot without warning.i hated it.

jam-hope your et went well today  back where they should be in your tummy 

lizzy-how you doing??hope youre ok.

petdowe-thank you for your positive post.need lots of it

seaweed-good luck on your 2ww.havin any side effects from clomid??

whippit-good luck for dr in feb  

not alot has happened.went to docs and now signed off for 2wks.this is really going to drag.but id rather be at home doing sod all   not much in the signs of symptoms.got to admit though    i nipped into £ land and got a cheapy test to see if trigger gone and the line was really faint so i recon it will be gone in a couple of days max.i know im naughty


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

Hayley and Jam..take it easy now..no hoovering..thats one good thing about the 2ww
You may have guessed from my silence that we got another NEGATIVE
I really cant believe it and am worrying that there is a problem with me and Im not giving all these perfect embryos a chance
Sorry not to be the bringer of good news to this thread
Good luck to you all
Nikki


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

N,

Im so sorry to hear your awfull news you must be gutted !
what are your plans now?

xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

nikkis-oh im so sorry lovey    take some time now for you and dh.its a knock when a bfn happens.i see youve been there before.im an egg sharer.

hayley


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

hi Jam and Hayley and everyone else
We have some frosties but darent use them until we investigate why such perfect embryos never seem to implant (I get 0 bhcg results each time)
Not sure where to turn but waiting for my clinics advice
Love and luck to you all, especially you on the 2ww
Nikki


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ladies...

alls very quiet on here 

nikkis-how are you feeling today ?  i understand how youre thinking of tests done first.youve been through so much


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 


(tumble weed across my screen........)


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry Wishingfora miracle

How you doing?

I went for first ever acupuncture last night and found it to be less relaxing than I imagined.
Arrived at friends house afterwards for her neice to arrive and announce she pregnant - she was worried cause she came off her pill 2 months ago.
I said and reacted the right way and am genuinely pleased for her but upset and angry with myself for feeling this way.
God help me next week when I start D/R

whippet x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

whipet-oh its tough lovey isnt it  i dread hearing them words from anyone .big   for you


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Wishing4Miracle

Its funny I am desperate to hear from girls here to say they got a BFP.
Even went to the dentist today and yip she now pregnant since I last seen her!
Hopefully we will all get our BFP soon.
Really am pleased for others it just hurts.

Whippet x


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Whippet,


So sorry to hear you didnt enjoy your acu-i find mine amazing! how did you decide to use that particular person? i always find recomendation the best.

And i know how you feel my work is full of pg women some of which are loveley maybe some have been trying for ages some have gone through lots of ivf  and some are pure *****es! and thats what i cant stand the horrible people that get everything so easy!!!-we ill get our day though!

chin up xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Jam
Yes you are right we will have our day. I hope you have yours in 11 days time x 
My acupuncturist is a qualified gp who happens to be chinese aand who lectures in the subject. Thought better to go to a medic since I am a nurse.
Scared me off a bit when he proposed a needle in my pereneum! I dclined that particular needle.
Plan on going back just felt some of the needles very uncomfortable.

Whippet x


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

All,
Just wanted to wish you all  my fingers are crossed for you all too lets hope that,
You will all get that OMG   real soon let 2008 be all of our year     
           
Take care ladies nicky


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

my goodness, Ive never had acupuncture THERE! No wonder you declined
How are you doing, Wishingforamiracle,,bad weather for your 2ww cos you cant get out for nice little walks
Still waiting to hear from my clinic re. what they think our next move should be
Love to all, and Luck
x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Can I join please I have had natural IUI and was basted yesterday so now on 2ww testing 31st Jan xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello ladies....

leicesterlou-hello.ive been reading you diary.welcome.......

whipet-i have accu now and again.he does it all over my front then when he takes the out i turn over then he clicks me kneck.then does it at bottom of back.get really bad pains when he does that.then he heats up some litlle glass vase thing and rubs it and down me back,i find it quite painfull.you been going long??

petdowe-thanks for the pos vibes 

nikki-heard anyting yet from clinic??

ladies im going mad at home.those pee sticks are calling my name  its a nightmare


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

wishing4miracle - thanks for the welcome, can I say LEAVE THE PEE STICKS ALONE THE PEE POLICE ARE WATCHING YOU                

Hello to everybody else, is anybody using cyclogest in there 2ww, if so are you having any side effects/feelings after basting??


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

cyclogest has lovely side effects.mainly all the same as a pg.even nausea.i hate them i do 2 a day.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes I have just been reading your diary, I found it very interesting as if this IUI doesn't work we are going onto do ICSI with egg share.  I am inserting 2 cyclogest a day, feeling quite bloated and had a bit of stitch in my tummy is this normal?


----------



## L-J (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi there,

I'm currently half way through my 2WW.  I'm taking 2 cyclogest daily as well.  I have a stomach like a football at the moment, so maybe that is what's causing it!

I test on the 26th - today is the first day I've really thought about testing early - I think it's because I'm off work today, with time to sit and brood about it.  I'm going to try and resist, and keep to the 26th.  Will be hard though.

This is my second cycle of IVF.  I got 4 eggs this time (same as previous attempt), and only 3 embryos, of quite low quality.  2 transferred back (only 1 last time, so I figure I have double the chance of it working this time round!).

Other than my huge bloated stomach, I'm feeling fine physically, but pretty on edge emotionally.  is anyone else out there feeling a bit worked up about things??


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Wishing4Miracle

Hi this week was my first acu session ever. Going again next week.

You must be really excited now that you on the final count down I have everything crossed for you.

How long have you done accu?

Have you felt the accu has helped you on your fertility journey?

I cant wait for mon to finally D/R.

Whippet x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Nikki ~ sorry to see you news hun....i hope you can find some answers 

Hi Lou ~ welcome to the thread...lots of luck for this cycle  

Hi LJ ~ welcome to you too......sorry you are feeling a bit on edge but it sounds pretty normal i'm afraid! Good luck  

Whippet ~ good luck for Monday   

Hayley ~ don't listen to the peesticks!!!! 

Jam ~ sorry you are surrounded by pg ladies at work hun....doesn't make it easy at all 

Hi Nicky  Sending you lots of positive vibes too for you appt  

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## stella (Apr 6, 2003)

Hi girls had e/t yesterday so I'm oficially now on the 2ww. Test day for me is 31st January ( 6 days before my birthday so im hoping for a nice birthday present!!)

Had 2 grade 1 embies put back an 8 cell and a 6 cell.  Managed to get 12 eggs - 6 for me and 6 for my recipient as i'm egg sharing this time.  Changed from ivf to icsi at the last minute and 5 of the 6 eggies fertilised luckily. 

I'm using the Cyclogest 'bum bullets' twice a day, horrible windy and crampy side effects   

Hope you're all keeping    

Good luck to you all xxxx


----------



## emma79 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Can I join you please. I am having embryo transfer Monday although not sure what time yet hosp calling tomorrow morning. I recognise a few of the names from the Cycle Buddies Board so just wanted to say Good Luck to you all.

Test date for me should be around 4th Feb.

Stella I had 6 for me and 6 for recipient too!! Must be a lucky number......5 fertilised too!! Best of luck.

Emm79


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Em,


Good luck for mon! think ive spoken to you b4
Did i tell you my bday is on the th feb-its a sign i tell you!

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi girls, glad to hear my bloated feeling is normal with these horrid cyclogest, only on day2 of them got 2 weeks to do them and am hating them already


----------



## stella (Apr 6, 2003)

Emma79 fellow egg sharer, Good Luck hun for your E/T on monday   12 eggs and 5 fertilised well done x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ladies,how you all doing in this mad 2ww?

seems like there are afew egg sharers on here.im an egg sharer also.this is my 3rd egg sharing cycle.
1st cycle 19 eggs
2nd cycle 18 eggs
3rd cycle 19 eggs
so theres 3 of us who are egg sharers.

leicesterlou-what way are you doing cyclogestif your doing it up the back that where the prob lies.

lj-you test 3 days after me.well done on you embies.

whipet-not long till dr   

lizzy-how you doing??

stella-youre an egg sharer too.test day before bday,got to be a good sign  

emma-good luck for monday 

jam-hows it going??

well the madness continues.4 days till test day   well offical test day.going mad through the boredom of being home all the time.

hayley


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi All, im on day 11 of the 2WW and im dying to do a test...... i had ISCS from frozen sperm. Im having all pregnant side effects but i know they must be the drugs. Im on Cyclogest and there are no printed side effects??  Has anyone elso tested on day 11 yet I know i should stay away from the pee sticks but i need to know now. Having my first really negative day today and want to go out and get really drunk. I cant stop crying. Hubby is trying to cope but its hard for him seeing me like this. AARGH !!! .
Anyone elso feeling like this? Amanda


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi,


Sorry to hear your feeling anxious 
I think testing is a bad idea what happens if it says neg will you go out on the tiles?
Id wait its only a few more days. what symptoms are you having?
Have you been pg b4?
xx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi all ,
Just wanted to wish you all  and hope that the dreaded  dont drive you all
Bloody MAD !!!   too much, My fingers are crossed for you all and i am thinking
Of you all too and hoping that you will all get that OMG   real soon take care keep us posted.
             
nicky


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Im teary, keep eating, boobs huge and v sore, feeling sicky at the same time each day, have headache that cant shift and am flushing lots. Ive never been PG before and very anxious. Currently on day 10 of 2ww and its driving me crazy ...... feeling the need to do a test, i know i should stay away but scared of the results !!!!

amanda


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

pooh80 said:


> Hi All, im on day 11 of the 2WW and im dying to do a test...... i had ISCS from frozen sperm. Im having all pregnant side effects but i know they must be the drugs. Im on Cyclogest and there are no printed side effects??  Has anyone elso tested on day 11 yet I know i should stay away from the pee sticks but i need to know now. Having my first really negative day today and want to go out and get really drunk. I cant stop crying. Hubby is trying to cope but its hard for him seeing me like this. AARGH !!! .
> Anyone elso feeling like this? Amanda





pooh80 said:


> Im teary, keep eating, boobs huge and v sore, feeling sicky at the same time each day, have headache that cant shift and am flushing lots. Ive never been PG before and very anxious. Currently on day 10 of 2ww and its driving me crazy ...... feeling the need to do a test, i know i should stay away but scared of the results !!!!
> 
> amanda


Hi Amamda & welcome to FF 

I'm assuming you're on day 10 (not day 11) of 2ww as replied to your post yesterday when you were day 9...hope that's correct 

I replied in more detail to your same question yesterday...here's the link to your post...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125578.0

As I mentioned before, the cyclogest and the HCG trigger injection before EC (egg collection) can both cause pregnancy like symptoms....so this can just add to the frustration of just not knowing what's happening.

What day transfer did you have eg were your embryos 2/3/5 days old...counting EC as day 0 ? When did you have your EC ? The HCG injection can stay in your body for up to 14 days so it's best not to test early because it may give a false positive...the only way to be sure is to wait to test until at least 14/15 days past your trigger injection but ideally wait until your official test as far more likely to get accurate result then, that's why clinics advise these dates.

Lots of luck...and hopefully the symptoms you're describing are a good sign and not caused by any of the drugs.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Bluenose1875 (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello everyone, 

I would like to join the board.  I am on my first cycle of IVF, and hopefully the last.  Due to test next Saturday 26th Jan.  Two grade 2 embryos on board. 

At the moment feeling shattered, sore boobs, occasional mild cramps and a lot of frustration at having to wait for results.  

Ann
x


----------



## lar (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello everyone

I've been lurking for a while but this is the first time I've posted anything. I test on 29th Jan and am slowly going insane. It's my first go at ICSI and, as I only started on 4th Jan it's all been a bit mad (EC on 12th Jan, ET on 15th).

I live in Spain and am on all manner of drugs - utrogestan 4x a day, estradot 2x a day, and 2 HCG injections (last one yesterday) - but have had virtually no side effects at all, which makes me think either I must be doing them wrong or the ICSI hasn't worked. 

Have got lots of work lined up for next week, so hopefully that should provide distraction!

Lucy


----------



## suemay (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
I'm another one in the dreaded 2ww. Due to test on 31st Jan ....... please, please let it be a huge BFP!!!!
We had our 1st cycle of ICSI at LWC, 20 eggs collected, 15 injected and 14 fertilized. We had 1 grade 1 and 1 grade 2 put back, also had Assisted hatching following advice from the embryologist (guess he know's best).
Everything has gone according to plan throughout our treatment, and I am hoping it carries on that way - although part of me thinks all good things must come to and end. Hope I'm wrong.....
So far feel ok apart from bad wind from cyclogest.(SORRY TMI), and boobs that feel like watermelons!!!!!!!!!!
Good luck to you all, sending you all lots of hugs


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

lar said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I've been lurking for a while but this is the first time I've posted anything. I test on 29th Jan and am slowly going insane. It's my first go at ICSI and, as I only started on 4th Jan it's all been a bit mad (EC on 12th Jan, ET on 15th).
> 
> ...


Hi & welcome to FF 

We all respond & react differently to the drugs so where some women may get all manner of side effects and symptoms, others may barely notice any change. I honestly wouldn't read to much into your lack of symptoms, it certainly doesn't mean that the ICSI hasn't worked.

Maybe you'd like to post a little bit about yourself on Introductions board, this will helps us Moderators point you in the right direction and also give you hints and tips for navigating round the website. Here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

There's also a Spain sub-board under the main Locations board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=356.0

Lots of luck 
Natasha


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello ladies.i see there is quite afew of us here now.

pooh-so you should be day 11 today am i rightday 11 past ec or et??im day 11 past ec and test wednesday

jam-hows it going

minxy-good luck for march 

bluenose-youre testing afew days after me.good luck 

lar-you live in spain??lucky you.its horid here.so misserable.you got alot to take in a day  poor you

suemay-well done on your eggs and fert rate.thats good.what way you doing the cyclogest??if it up the back change to front.youl feel much better

as for me the madness still goes on.day 11 today.3 days till test day.well ive been testing since day 5 past ec and they were vvvv faint lines,i mean pretty much squint lines.theyve been getting darker since day 8/9 past ec and they are becoming proper lines you can see arms distance away.i know im naughty but tested day 10 past ec last time and had bfp all the way through.hope it carries on with a result wedneday.

good luck my cycle buddies  



hayley


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Stella ~ welcome to the thread.....fingers crossed you get the best birthday pressie  

Hi Emma ~ welcome to you too....good luck for ET tomorrow. Do you know what time you're going in yet?  

Hi Bluenose, Lar and Suemay ~ welcome to you all  There's the 2ww list on page one of this thread if you haven't found it already. Lots of luck   

Lucy ~ don't worry about lack of symptoms....some ladies have none at all and still go on to get BFPs  

Hi Jam and Leicesterlou  Jam ~ can i have your test date hun?

Hayley ~ how are you doing....not long now!! I'm fine thanks (apart from dodgy arm where a nurse caught a nerve doing a blood test ) Hope you're not too bored today 

Amanda (pooh) ~ sorry you are having a hard time hun....when's your official test day? Good luck  

Take care all.....it's a bit of a [email protected] day but at least there's skating later!! 

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Oooh Hayley...sounding good with your tests


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

wishing4miracle said:


> minxy-good luck for march
> 
> as for me the madness still goes on.day 11 today.3 days till test day.well ive been testing since day 5 past ec and they were vvvv faint lines,i mean pretty much squint lines.theyve been getting darker since day 8/9 past ec and they are becoming proper lines you can see arms distance away.i know im naughty but tested day 10 past ec last time and had bfp all the way through.hope it carries on with a result wedneday.
> 
> hayley


Hi hun

You naughty girl 







 Keeping fingers & toes crossed that the lines get darker and darker !!

Lots of luck and sticky vibes    

Natasha x

PS...thanks for the good luck wishes


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

oh lizzy did i miss you off the list??oh im so sorry lovey.hows you doing apart from the bad arm??i have pobs with havin blood taken.theres been quite afew times where theyve had to try 3 times to get it.i ended up with 3 plasters and alovely huge bruise that went all the way across the the crease of my arm.


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Wishing4amiricle,


Imfine thanks for asking-hows things with you?
You and the hubby all sorted? how many days left till test now?
You having any side  effects of the pessaries?

xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

jam-im just trying to get past these next few days fast as possible   doing my head in i tell thee.me and dh are fine ty.only 3 days till test day even though ive already tested and hoping things carry on.where abouts are you in your 2wwcyclogest.not too bad as gone to front door.cant stand them up the back way gives me lots of bad stomache ache.the give lots of side effects.all alot like pg symptoms.how are you with them??


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Wishing4amiricle,


Im not bad-windy tho!!!! 
My bbs are killing me! the odd twinge in the ovaries which seems to have passed im getting a odd feeling like allmost a pinch really low in my abdomen its not sore just weird and every so often ?

You have been testing already? since 10 days after transfer? and are the line getting darker?

Id love to see two lines! ive done hundreds of tests never a second line  whens your test date then?
Im 8days after trf and scared to death to do a test just want the maybe yes to go on for another wee while im scared incase i dont like the result 

xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

jam-keep positive   it will happen   no i test 14 days past ec not et.im 11 days past ec and they are getting darker.test day wednesday.


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Why from collection coz they are fertilized that day?
you looking 4ward to wed i take it? what is compacting embies?
the suspense is killing me!!
you have another child do you feel the same as you did when pg with that one?

xx


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

Not sure if I'm in the right place.  Had EC yesterday - very sore tummy!!  1st cycle of ICSI.  10 eggs collected, 5 fertilised - waiting to hear from embryologists again tomorrow to see how the 5 are doing.  ET should be Tues 22/1, then test date will be 5/2.  HAlf excited, half sooooo nervous bout BFN x xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

jam-no i had a mc from last icsi back in august .i mc at 6wkis 6days.compacting embies is a stage before turning in to blast i believe.minxy will be able to varify that.at my clinic they do test days 14 days past ec.so if it was a nat pg it would be like when af would be due.

lolalocks-you will be sore for afew days yet.well done on your fert rate.looking good


----------



## hydee (Jan 18, 2008)

If anyone can help, got a quest.Is it true orgasm is no-no-no post ET so as sex?


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

some people say carry on as normal,some people dont.its all personal chooice.to me  its a no no because im always frightened of doing that kind of thing during tx.it up to you.


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi all, started spotting today and im feeling really wyrd, like my af is about to start.......  official test day is wednesday as ET was on the 10th. Not feeling good at all at the mo, sorry to put a downer on things

amanda


----------



## hydee (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks a lot. Just a thought. I won't dare whilst on tx too.


----------



## L-J (Sep 17, 2007)

Pooh80 - sorry to hear you're feeling down - keep strong til test day, the spotting may not mean anything bad.


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi ladies  

Can I please join? I am testing on the 25th Jan.

Anyone else having really bad af pains Starting to worry me now  

Better go, dancing on ice is on   

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

HI Girls. I am going stir crazy in this 2ww.   Told myself I was going to chill out and to forget about it but it's easy said that done. Had FET on 15th Jan , test date 28th?
Bright Eyes


----------



## hydee (Jan 18, 2008)

Hang in there, bound to be feeling that way.Me too, already half crazy only on my 5 DPT. Seemed waiting forever now that ive got time off work. You can find interesting things to do.Just stay focus and stay positive about this whole thing


----------



## SilverStar (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Ladies
Can I join you? 
I'm 9 days past transfer into my first cycle of ICSI and am slowly going nuts!! The first few days were not so bad but for the last week I have been driving myself crazy, something you are all familiar with I am sure. I'm really bloated and have been since E/C really, have had loads of AF type cramps for the last week and sore boobs but I know this can be down to the progesterone pessaries so just don't know what to think. My official test day is Friday but I think I will do a first response test on Wednesday that will be 12 days past transfer and 14 days past E/C, the nurse at my hospital said thats the earliest I could do it as they class egg collection as ovulation and 14 days after that is ok to test. So nervous and fed up with knicker checking and playing devils advocate all day long!! 
Hope you are all doing ok 
Laura x


----------



## shazzy (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi ladies
Haven't posted on here but have been reading all urs for last couple of weeks.  I'm due to test Wed 23rd but needless to say it was driving me potty and i tested yesterday and today and got BFN! 

I'm more disappointed than i imagined i'd be and i had almost conviced myself i would get BFP.  I had been feeling a bit queesy but my last cycles have been natural FETs so this is the firtst time i have used the progesterone pessaries and from some of your post i see that they make you feel sick so that has totally misled me.  

Haven't told DH yet - he will be gutted  

Just constantly reminding myself how lucky i am to have one little miracle.  Now i'm feeling really selfish at being disappointed because i have DS and can remember how i felt before him.  I always thought after having him i'd never feel this level of longing again but here i am bubbling because i've got BFN when i already have my gorgeous DS.  Whats wrong with me! Sorry girls but just had to get this out to try and get myself back together again.

Shazzy


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello ladies.....

shazzy-you test same day as me.just because you got a bfn yesturday doesnt mean it will be a bfn.maybe you too early.    

laura1979-going to test early a 

pooh-big   for you.just coz youre spotting doesnt mean its over.last cycle i spoted from day 10 past ec and ended up geting a bfp.think positive   

hydee-what did you decide in the end??

wtbam-lots of ladies have af pains.doesnt always mean af going to turn up.   

lj,brighteyes,lar,lolalocks,suemay,jam,lizzy,minxy-hows you all doing

only up now as dh woke me up on leaving for work.may go off to bed in a minute.did some more tests and still getting darker lines.     2 sleeps left till offical test day.got my first response ready for tomorrow and wednesday.

hayley


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Guys, made a stupid move this morning and tested .... im on day 12 .... and i got a BFN !!!!! I know its not over really but ive made myself feel really down and low. I know its self inflicted but i couldnt help it. Anyone else done a test on day 12 with a BFN and then got a BFP on day 14 ?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Wishingformiracle - I am using the cyclogest up the front door, the pains have subsided now I think I was a little sore after insemination thats all.  So you have been testing, how is it going

Jam - how are you?

Amanda -   I hope you got through Saturday without testing.

Suemay- hello its seems your testing the same day as me 31st Jan.

TO everybody else good luck, fingers crossed and enjoy being PUPO!!!!!


----------



## hydee (Jan 18, 2008)

Dear Ladies Waiting- sorry been few negatives around and getting upset.I think there's this feeling that inflicting made pains for us all waiting its all unnecessary worries for us.Its hard going through the 2ww but then again when the right time comes then its all worth the wait. Speaking me wait my ttest will be on 30/01 not the 31/01 i have just check the paper  from the centre so well a little early i would say. With the orgasm and sex and i have been reading from the few comments its not a good idea to do it, DH understand,,,sorry. Its for the best.
Goodluck ladies in waiting wishing us all the big      sign.


----------



## DreamCameTrue (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I just wanted to join you here now that I am on my 2ww.  I had embaby transfer on Saturday 19 Jan so I am 2days post transfer.  I think this is going to be the longest 2 weeks of my life!  My test date is 2 Feb but that is a Saturday so I will have to go to a Clinic here in Germany on 1 February.  I am an American living in Germany that had TX done in Czech.  I am hoping working and keeping busy with my DH and our other two kids will keep me busy enough to forget I am on the 2ww...HA!  I can't stop thinking about it!  While I made breakfast, while I did laundry, while I read a book and now I am on here!  Crazy   that's what I am going to be in 2 weeks. 

Hydee - Everything I have read was sex/orgasm was a no-no in the first two weeks while we are waiting.  The reason being that an orgasm makes the uterus contract and that's not what we want when we are hoping/wishing/praying for implantation.  Then again - when you get pg in the natural way most of the time you never know it and you keep having sex...so who knows  

I know I have been very good and cut way back on coffee (don't drink soda at all) and then this AM I open MSNBC to see one of the main articles being about Caffeine causing miscarriage!  I am going to have to start dealing with headaches because I am cutting all caffeine as of today. 

Good luck to everyone waiting!      

~Kat~


----------



## hydee (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Kat- welcome to the 2 ww club. Hope you get the positive outcome that everyone of us aiming for. 
Youre right i read that in the main news this morning about 2 cups of coffee double risk of m/c. Im glad im not a coffee drinker. Stick to pineapple juice ladies. Goodluck.


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi girls. Only just found this section of FF, it's so good to know that everyone else is going mad (sorry) on their 2ww. It's hell. 
I am due to test wed 23rd, only 2 days to go. It looks like I'm not the only one testing 23rd, although by the looks of it I am the only one that hasn't had a sneaky early test.  
My boobs were sore but they seem to have dulled down a bit now. The one thing I remember from being pregnant before is that they hurt around the sides but when it's PMT they only hurt at the front. It could just be me though. 
Is anyone else completely fed up with the pessaries, I could cope with the injections and all of the side effects but the pessaries are horrible, really inconvenient. I get up for work every day at 6.30 and am having to set my alarm for 5.30 to do the pessary. I am not going back to sleep properly and when you're supposed to be resting as much as you can it's very inconvenient.
Also I am fed-up with work, I love my job but just can't concentrate I would much rather be at home watching TV. 

Anyway I'm not sure I have enough positive energy for all of you, it's hard having any for myself but I am sending as much as I can give to all of you, we all deserve to be happy and if we can't get exactely what we want then we need to be happy with what we have!!


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

more new ladies,welcome...

loopyloo-youre test day is the same as mine.good luck 

kat-welcome aswell.good luck


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello mad 2 week waiters!  

I'm having ET tomorrow so will be joining you in the madness!

 and lots of         to everyone!

Please can I be added to the list? I'll be testing 31st Jan  

Maria x


----------



## alison123 (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi Everyone, 

My test date is Friday 25th, but did a sneaky early test today and there was definatley a line!!! - not getting too excited as had a chem preg last cycle - but feel very different this time!! so lets see! I wander how many people are actually able to wait for there real test dates. 

pooh80 - A friend of mine did get a neg two days before and then a pos on test day! so dont lose hope.


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hiya ladies

Big hello to everyone  

Sallyo did you get a line OMG how exciting, do you have any symptoms?? My official test day is Friday but I am testing on Thursday I think because I have been asked to test 15 days past ET whilst everyone else is tesing 14 days past EC!

How is everyone else with symptoms I don't know if it is in my head half the time


----------



## hydee (Jan 18, 2008)

Dear Ladies in waiting,

I had an unventful and lazy day today. Its for me because im used to been at work those time of the day but did managed to get off work for my 2nd cycle to work this time ( as my gynae said that i could resume normal activities) its hard for me to resume because i have a quite hectic job always stress and had pressure around me. So i think its wise for me to take this time off as i want this baby more than anything else. 
Have to be patient somehow. Get myself busy with light household activities.DH is so concern also---as i found him really sweet and caring. He does call me from work everynow and then if im behaving or not.
I would just like to mention that i really like this site that i could express my feelings and could ask things that im worried about in case....its just all of the ladies here know every single item of everything, im amazed. If i only knew this site during my 1st cycle i could have learn from you guys then and got through with the heartaches and misseries quicker. Nevetheless, im here now that im really positive with this one.Although not to feel anything in me with all the symptoms i should be feeling is maybe too early to feel.
So i will just take it one day at a time.
I have a question, anyone has got issue with driving whilst pregnant or any effects it has during early days of pregnancy as in really early pregnancy?Its just i remember in my first cycle 2 days post ET i have been driving i remembered. Anyone please that can comment?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Hi Hayley* ~ don't worry hun, think i was still answering from the post before (i'm not very quick!!) Still got a twangy arm....won't be going to her for blood tests again  So pleased those lines are getting darker 

*Jam* ~ thanks for the IM, i've updated the list for you 

*Hi Lolalocks* ~ welcome to the thread......good luck for ET tomorrow hun  

*Hydee* ~ hi there  There's a thread about orgasms somewhere....i'll dig it out for you. Think most clinics tend to say to avoid sex but think orgasms are ok 

Here it is:
Orgasms in 2WW: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9452.0

Think driving isn't a problem at all in pregnancy, even early on. Will send you some bubbles for being so lovely about FF 

*Amanda* ~ try not to worry hun....those symptoms could mean anything (((hugs))) Fingers crossed for Wednesday too  

*WTBAM* ~ welcome to you too. I love Dancing on Ice.....who do you want to win  There's a thread about AF pains too....they're not a bad thing at all hun:

BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0

*Hi there Bright Eyes* ~ you've come to the right place if you're feeling a bit  hun.....loads of luck to you  

*Laura* ~ hi there. Good luck for Weds although i should send the  

*Shazzy* ~ sorry you got bad news today hun.....i hope it turns around for you in the next couple of days   I think how you are feeling is totally natural.....of course you are blessed to have your DS but the longing doesn't just disapear 

*Welcome Kat* ~ wow, good to have so many new people on here. I heard that about coffee too! 

*Hi Lu* ~ sending some positive vibes your way too....good luck for Weds  

*Hi Maria* ~ hope ET goes well tomorrow.....think you should spend the afternoon with your feet up and on FF  
*
Hi Sally* ~ sounding good hun....when are you going to test again? Just seen you're from Watford too 

*Hi Lou, Suemay and Natasha* 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

I had a dream last night that the test was negative. I can't cope any more I am so nervous. I woke up and told DH he said I had to think more positive but I can't help my dreams. I feel very tearful and down today. Wierdly enough the test had + for negative and - for positive so I was completely confused until I read the instructions and when I did it said that ++ meant I was too old and shouldn't be trying to conceive at my age!!!! 
I had to call everyone and it was the disappointment that eveyone else felt that bothered me most.
I hate dreams, they can be really cruel.  

Sallyo - I am waiting for my real test date, can't cope with taking it early, but yours sounds really positive.

Hydee - I wish I'd had the 2 weeks off work, I only had a week and can't cope with being back at work, it's so meaningless. If there is a next time I will do that, I think you've done the best for your emmbies. Driving is fine, you should only drive when you are feeling better after ET, however long it takes it's quite a stressful thing to go through and you have to make your own decisions.


----------



## alison123 (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi All, 

Loopylu - I had all sorts of weird dreams too - I dreamt that my embies were still in the cathetar in the lab!! and regularly that I get my AF! - its the cruelest part of the process for sure! when is your official test date?? sorry if you have already said. 

Hi Lizzy, Yes are you also from Watford? we moved to Rickmansworth for about 5 years and my business is here but back in Watford again now. 

I tested again this morning and the line noticable darker than yesterday, if its darker still up to test date I will let myself get excited! 

hi Hydee, driving fine - I had treatment in Norway and they few things very differently, you dont lie down at all after transfer and lots of people fly home the same day - I flew the next day. They believe that you should behave as normal (not sex though due to wound from EC) and they have a VERY high success rate. Im not saying you shouldnt rest and to ignore the advice over here, I certainly put my feet up the first two days when I could and with my first IVF that resulted in my daughter I rested for 3 solid days and stayed off work for 5. Just dont beat yourself up and enjoy the rest. 

Hope everyone else is well, any news from anyone else yet??


----------



## L-J (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Sorry to hear that more than a few of us are having bad dreams about this whole process - we can never put it out of our minds, can we?!

I'm feeling quite down today. After having very sore (.)(.)s for 4-5 days, they've gone completely back to normal today, and I have the start of a dull ache, usually indicating the arrival of AF. I KNOW that this may not mean that it's bad news, but it's difficult to remain positive minded when any of the few 'signs' that I did have have vanished! In my first cycle, it was exactly the same, and that was a BFN. Test day is Saturday, and I don't intend to test early, as I want to string out the time when the _possibility_ of a good outcome might still exist......

Hope that the rest of you ladies are more positive minded than me at the moment - some of you testing in the next day or so!

Sallyo - great news on the lines getting darker - keep on going! How exciting!

LJ


----------



## DreamCameTrue (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome. I have been trying to stay positive - I know I am only 3 days post transfer but - we got bad news this morning. Our last embryos did not make it to where the clinic freezes them - so we have no frosties if this cycle doesn't work  My DH will not have another surgery, nor would I ask him to - he has had two already.

So for the next two weeks...I am going to try positive thoughts - healthy eating and prayer. Lots and lots of prayer. We really, really want these embabies to stick around for us to love.

So now the 2ww is even MORE dreaded...

~Kat~


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Morning ladies, just thought id update you.... my AF came last night so my suspicians were confirmed.  Also did a test to confirm it.... appears my time is up. Feeling really teary and upset.  This was a private attempt as the waiting list for our NHS is soooooooo long ( looking like 2013 ish) Im currently 27 and hubby 31.He had testicular cancer at 17 so we have very limited supply of the swimming stuff. maybe only enough for one more try ..... things not looking good for us.  

Anyway thanks for the support here and good luck to you all. Going through this is tough and you all deserveto get a BFP.

Lots of love and fairy dust, amanda ( pooh80) x


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello ladies,

I thought I'd join you, even though I'm not officially on my 2ww til tomorrow!

DP & I are going through our 1st cycle of ICSI. EC was yesterday. They collected 5 eggs, and this morning we've heard that they all fertilized. ET is at 11am tomorrow. I'm really dreading the 2ww, but looking forward to getting to know you all. FF has been a real lifeline for me - I don't know how I would have managed without it.

Sending lots of   to those who are struggling at the moment, and have had bad news, and lots of    to those still waiting to test.

I'll be back tomorrow to update on how ET went, and try to catch up with what's going on in this thread.

Marie


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Amanda (pooh80) my thoughts are with you. You have brought a tear to my eye (as if I needed an excuse to cry), I am very similar situation with paying private because of age and waiting lists. I wish you all the best and obvioulsy I don't know your personal circumstances but I believe that eveything happens for a reason. This was not meant to be this time but you are destined for greater things and one day your happiness will come. Go out and treat yourself to something fantastic or get ******!!!


----------



## alison123 (Oct 30, 2004)

Good luck Marie - hope transfer goes well. 

Im not sure there is anything you can do to help the 2ww pass, but somehow you get to the end one way or another - for me the first week is always the slowest!

Hi Amanda, so sorry to hear that you have had bad news - it really is a very hard process when the outcome is not what we wanted. I really hope the NHS list gets shorter very quickly, that is a ridiculous amount of time to have to wait! 

Kat - so sorry to hear about your embies, we also have never had any to freeze (on three cycles) but are lucky enough the DH can give a sample. Then this cycle for you is extra special and I have everything crossed for you. Positive thoughts!


----------



## shazzy (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi Girls

Amanada - so sorry you got bad news, don't give up, you only need one good swimmer so try try to be positive.  Its a nightmare enough without having to worry about the expense as well.  Both you and Kat, if all else fails get down on your knees and pray. 

My test day is tomorrow but done another test yesterday and got BFN so feeling very teary.   Plucked up courage to tell DH yesterday afternoon and he was gutted too.  

My last cycles have been natural FET's so AF came last time before i tested but am i right in saying the progesterone pessaries can keep AF at bay even when its a BFN?



Shazzy


----------



## suemay (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, everyone,
Just a quick question, hoping someone has some answers. After ET I was told not to bath  and to shower instead, I really feel like a long soak in the tub ( always want what we can't have!!!!) Has any one else been advised against bathing? 
Good luck to all with youe testing, lots coming up I know.... These 2 weeks are


----------



## shazzy (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi girls

Embies don't like you body temp raised so not hot baths or saunas

Shazzy


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi girls, well I am feeling quite negative about things today I keep reading about signs on this site and I have had none, all I do have is lots of botty burps from these bl***y pessaries and *Shazzy* I notice these can affect the test is this right?? *Suemay* - no don't bath, I have been told not too but I know what you mean because you can't you so want to have a soak....

How is everybody else coping on this 2ww, I still have 9 days and I think I am going mad already


----------



## DreamCameTrue (Sep 11, 2007)

*Suemay* - No baths! You don't want your body temp up and sitting in water after having transfer isn't good from everything I have read. No hot baths and no hot showers after a BFP also - it's not healthy.

*Amanda* - I am so sorry sweetheart. We are all going through our own trials and tribulations with IF and any time one of us gets a -, it hurts for all of us. Please take care of yourself and DH. Out of pocket is expensive - but I went to Czech and it cost less than 5,000.00 US Dollars with the meds and a surgery for my husband. You can PM me if you want to talk.

*Shazzy* - Same for you - I am so sorry. I think I am going to test Thursday of next week to give me a day to tell DH. When I told him today that there were no frosties left he got all teary and was very upset. We were told we had some sperm they were able to freeze - but because of the vasectomy his boys are slow - and the freezing would only make that worse. So chances are even if we were able to afford to try again with frozen stuff...we won't have any that fertilize 

*Marie* - Good luck on transfer tomorrow! How many are you having put in?

*Loopylu* - I have been having the WEIRDEST dreams! I can't remember them after I wake up but I remember they are so weird! The one I do remember was me trying to take HPT's and I kept messing them up! First too much pee - then too little - then I dropped the cup on another one...It was insane and I woke up before I actually was able to take one in the dream! Like I need my subconscience taunting me too!

*Sallyo* - Glad to see one if us getting positive results! How many tests have you done already? Are you a POAS Addict?...LOL

*Lolalocks* - Hope transfer went wonderful for you today!

~Kat~

~3 days post transfer...stay put little beans...mommy and daddy really want to meet you~


----------



## shazzy (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi girls

Haven't heard that one before that the pessaries can affect the HPT - hows that then?  I'm getting the old AF pains today .

Shazzy


----------



## emma79 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Girls

Well I'm officially into the 2 ww et yesterday. 2 embies on board 1 grade 1, 1 grade 2 (both 8 cells). Fingers crossed. I have been reading your posts re the big O as this morning I think I had one in my sleep!!! (TMI) Haven't made love for about a week and think my hormones are raging. Am now worried it'll have done some damage and I had no control whatsoever over it.  

Emma


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

For tomorrow Loobylu my fingers are crossed for you both too i hope that you 
Will get that well deserve OMG   easy for me to say but stay positive    
         

Hi Emma ,
 on your  i hope it dont you MAD !!!   too much chick,
I am thinking of you and we are here if you need a chat, shout, scream what ever  
Take care     

  and  to everyone else i have missed.......


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi all - well into the 2WW now for the 1st time - don't know what to expect.  2 embies back - didn't tell me the grade but 1 at 5 cells and 1 at 7 cells - didn't think this sounded too good - anybody else had the same?
LL x


----------



## hydee (Jan 18, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

I have been working on some paperworks but not too stressfull though. Im on 7 DPT but feeling so normal except for slight sore (.)(.) only. I know nothing to expect this time as it's still early days but im hopeful i will get few symptoms soon. My test date is on 30/01 so ive got 7 days to wait.
Goodluck ladies waiting and testing tomorrow hope you all get the    line.


----------



## SilverStar (Aug 7, 2007)

Did a early test this morning (first response) and got a strong BFP!
Am still in shock, over the moon but very cautious as its such early days. Just goes to prove that ICSI can work first time. Still feel very bloated with stomach cramps and sore boobs, also started to feel a bit sick yesterday.
Good luck to you all xx


----------



## DreamCameTrue (Sep 11, 2007)

*Laura* - Congratulations! I hope you have a happy healthy and uneventful 9 months!

[fly]   ​[/fly]

~Kat~

~4 days post transfer...stay put little beans...mommy and daddy really want to meet you~


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

What great news to start the day!!    

  Laura!!    All the very best for the next 8 months!  


xxx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Well Done Laura.. and first time.. what a result!!          
Bright Eyes.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Laura that's cheered me up was in a fowl mood stressing about next week's test but to hear this good news has cheered me up no end  , well done on the    How many days early have you tested??


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

morning ladies.....

well offical test day and we have a bfp!!!!!!!going for bloods at 11am but prob wont get results til friday.thanks ladies 


hayley


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hayley, so happy for you enjoy the rest of your pregnancy xxxxx

Leicesterlou xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hayley!    It's "official" now hun!  

Bet you still won't stop the peesticks tho! 

Good luck for bloods this morning    

Maria x


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Congrats Hayley


----------



## nikkis (May 29, 2006)

well done Hayley
you got your miracle
Nikki x


----------



## L-J (Sep 17, 2007)

Fantastic news for both Hayley and Laura!!  You must both be so excited and relieved!  

Good luck to everyone else testing int eh next few days....!


----------



## suemay (Nov 2, 2007)

Well done Hayley and Laura, you both must be over the moon  , Take care and my fingers are crossed for you, hopefully you will have a healthy 9 months and all will be what you've wished for.


----------



## shazzy (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi girls

  CONGRATUALTIONS Hayley and Laura.  Brilliant news.   

I handed in my sample this morning but no news yet.  Not done HPT since Sun but was BPN so not holding out any hope really.  Getting AF pains.  But glad to hear some good news.

Shazzy


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Keeping everything crossed for your shazzy


----------



## DreamCameTrue (Sep 11, 2007)

*Hayley* - Congrats! Two in a row today is a good sign!    

*Shazzy* - I hope things look up for you today 

I am going batty reading everything I possibly can. I swear I am peeing more but I don't think that at 4 days post transfer that could be related to being PG...LOL! Although I would take any sign I could get! ACK! I hate this 

~Kat~

~4 days post transfer...stay put little beans...mommy and daddy really want to meet you~


----------



## hydee (Jan 18, 2008)

Congrats to both Hayley and Laura. So happy for both of u. Wish i could be celebrating same as u guys this time next week.All the best for the next few months.Lots of care ladies


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Kat - I know what you mean what day are you testing nxt week?


----------



## loopylu1000 (Nov 9, 2007)

Congratulations to the BFP girls today. I am afraid that the statistics have gone against me. I got a BFN this morning. I never thought that I would feel as depressed as I do, I was so sure that it would work although always thinking that it might not, if you understand what I mean? 

I would like to congratulate those that succeed, we all deserve it just at different times I suppose. I would to send my thoughts and prayers to those that don't succeed.

Just to feel better though I am having a nice long hot bath tonight with a bottle of wine and lots of prawns, pate and french cheese!!! 

Thank you all anyway for your help and support and unfortunately I might meet some of you again on another cycle. But never fear we will succeed some day!!


----------



## DreamCameTrue (Sep 11, 2007)

*Leicesterlou* - I am supposed to have beta on Saturday, but since we are in Germany I am going to try to get the referral for Friday to go to the Clinic to get it done. DH is military but they don't do Beta's at the Clinic here. I THINK I am going to do an HPT Thursday though...so I can be prepared just in case. DH is so positive and so sure this is going to work that I think he is going to be totally gutted if it didn't. We are doing what we can to get through the next two weeks - we talk during the day all the time and we are praying together at bed time. All we can do is hope and pray!

~Kat~

~4 days post transfer...stay put little beans...mommy and daddy really want to meet you~


----------



## DreamCameTrue (Sep 11, 2007)

loopylu1000 said:


> Congratulations to the BFP girls today. I am afraid that the statistics have gone against me. I got a BFN this morning. I never thought that I would feel as depressed as I do, I was so sure that it would work although always thinking that it might not, if you understand what I mean?
> 
> I would like to congratulate those that succeed, we all deserve it just at different times I suppose. I would to send my thoughts and prayers to those that don't succeed.
> 
> ...


*Loopylu* - I am so sorry honey.    A million and one hugs for you...Enjoy your hot bath and take care of yourself.

~Kat~

~4 days post transfer...stay put little beans...mommy and daddy really want to meet you~


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi Ladies I hope its ok to join your 2ww thread. I am dur to test on 1st of Feb. This is our first attempt.

  
Congratulation Girls Thats fantastic news about your BFP. Good Luck to you.  

I am sorry for those that didnt get there BFP this time. This site proves to us never give up hope.  xx

Susan. xx


----------



## hydee (Jan 18, 2008)

So sorry to hear your news loopylu, life is really unfair sometimes ans that's how i felt on my first one, the only difference from you was i did had a    sign but then just lost it eventually not for me at that time and i have accepted but it was dead hard girl. I do know how you feeling. Just take it easy and im sure you will get your luck next time. All the best


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

I tested on Sunday (11 dpo) and got a BFN.  

Is that too early?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Loopylu - so sorry about your BFN, you enjoy your bath and wine honey  

Mrstrellis - what date did the clinic tell you too test?

Welcome susiemcg - my first tx aswell.

KLetourneau - sending   for your beans to stay put


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

thanks for the welcome. Sorry, but what does dpo mean  
good luck Leicesterlou first time is tough. xx


----------



## shazzy (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi girls

Just heard from clinic and as i already knew BFN   

Good luck to everyone else testing this week.

Shazzy


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

Leicesterlou said:


> Mrstrellis - what date did the clinic tell you too test?


They didn't - I'm on Clomid and am unmonitored at the moment. But I'm pretty sure I ovulated on cd13/14.

DPO = days past ovulation.


----------



## DreamCameTrue (Sep 11, 2007)

*Shazzy* - So sorry. Be sweet to yourself. Even though you HPT'd the call had to be heart wrenching.  

*Susiemcg* - We have the same test date! We can go  together on this evil, eveil 

~Kat~

~4 days post transfer...stay put little beans...mommy and daddy really want to meet you~


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi ladies - i have stayed away from here but now i am struggling as i seem to be mulitposting and that is doing my head in as well  

I am on the 2WW, i am testing Sunday 27th and my 2 embies Tom & Jerry are 12 days old today. Too scared to test early. Have shed loads of symptoms, sore nipples and stomach cramps but that is probably down to the pessaries. I am going crazy but just need to know about symtoms from those that have had a positive results, even if we are all different    Is that weird?  

Sorry to hear about the BFN's, - shazzy,loopylu  

BFP's Hayley  ,Laura,    great news

Sorry if i havent introduced myself sooner but i am out now


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Congratulations Hayley and Laura   
Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee   I bet your both over the moon  
And high on that  i am so happy for you both  

 Those ladies that will be testing soon stay positive girls        
love and   nicky xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crazy_cat1987 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Lovely Ladies
Thought I would join you. I have been extremely bad in terms of  ! I had transfer last Wednesday 16th, and tested today and got a BFN. Official test day 30th Jan. Please please please tell me I'm too early Love to all Cat xxxxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

ok girls.Got a bit of a dilemma.  My friend has been TTC for a couple of months now.  She told me today that she did a HPT on friday which came back BFP but got some mild cramps and spotting so was referred to EPU for a scan.  The scan showed nothing but they did 2 more PTs which came back BFP

Apparently they said that either she was going to miscarry very early on or it may be ectopic.
She has to go back for blood results to see if they are doubling, but i said that they may have scanned her very very early and it may not show at all yet.

was i right to say this??


----------



## L-J (Sep 17, 2007)

Crazy-cat - you tested way too early! - it could still totally change into a BFP!  Hold on in there, and wait until test day....... torture, I know!

Wanttobeamummy - not sure, some other ladies may know more about when you can see anything ona  scan than me.....


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Amanda* (pooh) ~ i'm so sorry to see your news. Can't believe how long the NHS wait is......so unfair! Take care 
*
Loopylu* ~ ah hun, sorry to see your news too....be kind to yourself 

*Shazzy* ~ so sorry you got a BFN too....sad news today. Many hugs 

*Crazychick* ~ hi there.....glad you've joined us  Hope Tom and Jerry are snuggling in  

*Cat* ~ welcome to the thread......oh my goodness, waaaayyyy too early  

*Hi Sally* ~ yes i'm in Watford too.....oh the joys of the ring road and the harlequin  I'm fairly central.....how about you? Sounding good with the tests  

*Susan* ~ welcome to the thread.......sending lots of luck and positive vibes for your 2ww  

*Mrstrellis* ~ think you are a bit early ~ i've got you down for testing on the 25th. Good luck for Fri  

*Kat* ~ i'm ever so sorry that your frosties didn't make it hun 

*Marie* ~ welcome to the thread.....hope ET went well today  

*Want2be* ~ hope everything's ok for you friend  

*Emma* ~ well done with ET  Don't worry about the big 'O' hun.....i'm sure it won't have done anything bad. There's a link about it....did you read that too? I can find it again if you need it.
*
Hi Suemay, Leicesterlou, Nicky, Lolalocks, Hydee, Bright Eyes, MJP and L-J* 

*Hayley* ~ any news? oooh just saw your post.....yay! Congratulations 

*Laura* ~ congratulations.....that fab news 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello ladies

I am 16 days past EC today and could not wait any longer        we did a test and got a                 we are still in shock and taking it a day at a time, but so happy to of got this far  

Hayley congrats hun xxx

Congrats Laura xxx

So sorry if you got a bfn, my thoughts are with you     

want2beamummy do you know how many weeks your friend is, I don't think they can see anything for about 6-7 weeks (please correct me someone if I am wrong) I am wishing  her all the best      xxx

Hello to the newbies and lots of        for everyone xxx


----------



## shazzy (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi girls

Congrats to all the BFP's     

crazy cat  - you have tested way too early.  i tested about the same time with my first FET and got BFN, cried for 4 days then tested again and got BFP so wait til at least day 12.

Shazzy


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi everyone 

Thank you all for your welcome.

   to everyone still waiting.

KLetourneau yep i noticed we test on the same day! Lets hope the 1st Feb is a date to remember. 

   

Susan.xxx


----------



## hydee (Jan 18, 2008)

Dear Ladies,

Uneventful day again for me on my 8 DPT, the only changes i get is this on and off headache and slight nausea, i dont want to expect anything but might be a good sign, but too early to tell. Headache and nausea could be anything i think but its something when youre waiting for early signs though.
Goodluck ladies testing tomorrow. Hope you get the big plus sign.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

WTBAM ~ congratulations!!!

Have a very happy and healthy pregnancy hun 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## DreamCameTrue (Sep 11, 2007)

*WTBAM* - WOW! A 3rd positive yesterday! That's awesome! Makes me hopeful 

Ok...I am on my 3rd day with a horrific headache! I am NOT happy about it because I am being good and not taking anything. Even Tylenol (acetaminophen). I dont' want to take anything and get a - result. If I did I would feel it was the med! So I am suffering through...which is not so much fun. It's actually better now that I am up and about - when I was laying down it was awful.

DH and I are praying a Novena every night now before bed...to Saint Catherine of Sienna - the Patron St against miscarriage. And I say it every day for two of the women I met while in Brno having tx. Is there anyone else on here that had TX at REPROFIT?

Happy Thursday - Only 1 day to Friday!

~Kat~

~4 days post transfer...stay put little beans...mommy and daddy really want to meet you~


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

This is all encouraging with all the    on this thread. it shows that things can happen. Good Luck to all the rest of us who are nearly there for testin and HOLD OFF those pee sticks. !!!
Crazy Cat - I had transfer the day before you and am NOT testing until next Tuesday. As  lots have said, early testing can give you false readings... both ways.
I have deliberately not bought any test kits this time to keep out of tempations way. It is REALLY hard but for me the only way. I am going to try to even leave it a day or two if AF not come by Tues. I kind of think, why do I need a pee stick to tell me the result, my AF will tell me that. I just don't think that I can bear the pain of possibly seeing that one line only. I know that everyones different but that's how I/m going to try to play it this time. 
I have had an awful buring pain in the groin for the last few days. Eased of this AM, not sure what it was all about! Nothing else to report apart from that
Anyway, hope everyone has a good day.
Love, Bright Eyes


----------



## alison123 (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi Everyone and CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BFPS's

Lizzyb - I am also central, yes the joy of the ring road! and also every other road that they seem to be digging up at the moment! - though good to be able to walk into town!!! 

My official test day is tomorrow, I have had a BFP all week, though line has not got any darker the last three days - stayed the same which of course worries me!! - my own fault for testing early!!


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Morning ladies!

Big    to those who have achieved their   in the last few days!!  

Sorry to hear that others have not had such good news     

 to anyone testing today  

My ET didn't go according to plan yesterday. My cervix was in such an awkward position he had a job to get in there. Ended up with the sonographer in to scan me while he did it, so he could see where it was getting stuck. The whole procedure ended up taking about half an hour and was extremely painful. The positivity DP & I felt before the procedure kind of vanished, and I had a rough evening last night. However, I'm feeling a bit better today and am going to try to regain some of my positivity. 

We did have 2 very good embies put back, but the other 3 weren't quite good enough to freeze, so no frosties. And now the real waiting begins! Test day is 8th Feb.

Marie


----------



## hydee (Jan 18, 2008)

Congrats for to those ladies who's done it.Im so happy for all of you.  Can i just ask if anyone of you had tested early and how early was that and was that a different result from what you have now? I feel and im itchy to do the test but how early i dont know. Im just 9 DPT i know you'll gonna laugh too early dear.But being at home not doing nothing as i had the liberty of taking time off until next week, im getting mad        . Im feeling fine, no aches and pains this time except yesterday few dull headaches, the right and left tummy pain is gone. Did anyone of you ladies felt any type of tummy pains? or anyhting at all? Im sorry to be asking all of this, but i know people are different but i just want a baseline comment really.Thanks and Happy Pregnancy all throughout.


----------



## suemay (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello everyone , congrats to all the  , and my thoughts go to all those who weren't so lucky - chin up and try again, you're turn will come.
I woke up earlier, feeling sick, banging head, and runny bum (sorry!!) Took a couple of paracetamol, and do feel slightly better now.
Has anyone else, had had any of these symptoms during the 2ww? I'm on cyclogest so maybe it's these. Just odd that I've been fine for a week now feel like poop


----------



## stellamcg (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi everyone and congrats to those who have had good news  

I am being basted tomorrow, so the 2ww begins (again)  !! Would love to join the list please!

This is my fourth run of IUI, so will be really hard if it doesn't work out this time.

Lots of luck to everyone else still waiting  



StellaMcG


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Suemay - Sorry to hear you're feeling poop. I know one of the side effects of Cyclogest can be diarrhoea. Hope it all clears up soon and you start to feel better.  

StellaMcG- Good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.   

Marie


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi Sue May, I was fine last week too   but feel the same this week.. sicky and bad tummy. I think it's the pesaries I felt the same last time , only earlier on.
Hope you feel better soon,
Bright Eyes


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Hydee

I was a early tester, I never thought I would but my official test date is 15 days past ET and people that have had embies put back later than me were testing earlier than me and I just could not wait, people seem to test 14 days past egg collection but I would really advise to test the day the clinic has told you. 9 days past ET will be too early and not show on a test either way me thinks   good luck hun hang on in there     

Good luck for ET stella xxx

Good luck to anyone testing soon and hope the days start flying by for all of you in the 2ww.

I did a cheapie test this morning and got a bfp again so feeling more positive    

Take care xxx


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

Congrats to all ladies with BFPs - great news.  Sorry to all those with BFNs.  2 days for me since ET and period like pains started with force today - has anyone else experienced this  Panicking bout things!  This combined with constant sicky feelings!  Impatient already - not good so early on.
LL x


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

hi lola,


think about what you have just had done-of course you will cramp! try not to worry i have had cramp with every iui and this icsi it will go away in a day or two

xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Sally* ~ wow, we could live in the same road  Good luck tomorrow  

*Marie* ~ ah hun i'm sorry that ET didn't go too well....lots of luck for your 2ww  

*Hi Stella* ~ good luck for basting tomorrow, thought I'd added you too the list already then realised we have a susiemcg too!

*Lolalocks* ~ have a look at this link hun........BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

Hi to everyone,

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## alison123 (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi Lizzie - how strange, ill PM you. 

OFFICIAL TEST DAY - I did my test this morning, but this time I did it on my first trip to the loo - can have a few during the night - so it was 4am! and the line was virtually as dark as the test line! I was so pleased - obvioulsy all my loo trips were affecting the morning result!! a lesson learnt! 

Got to run, 

Sal


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Fantastic news sally, it was my official test day today as well and got another lovely bfp! What a fab start to the weekend

Take care xxx


----------



## alison123 (Oct 30, 2004)

FANTASTIC!! - LETS HOPE THEY KEEP COMING FOR EVERYONE ELSE


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh god .......im next 24hrs and counting!


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi everyone, congratulations sallyo   great news.

WTBAM - still so pleased for you.

Jam82 - its you and me next hun    i am testing Sunday and very scared   - i will be 16 days past EC, i am too nervous to test tomorrow. Am i the only one that actually never wants to test early, i am shaking just thinking about it  
All the very best, thinking of you


----------



## L-J (Sep 17, 2007)

My test day is tomorrow too - not very hopeful, as have been spotting for the last 4 days, have AF style cramps, and my sore (.)(.)s have dissappeared!  So, I think it's almost inevitable that it's a BFN.  Still, until the test actually tells me 100%, I can live in hope!!

Good luck to Jam82, Bluenose & Crazychick over this weekend!!  

Positive thoughts to all......!


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Morning  

I test on Wednesday and I am slowly going cookoo.  

I'm on day 9 of 2ww and just hoping & praying I get through this 2ww with no spotting as I've had this on all my others, 4 in total including the one I got pg on  

Just want to wish WTBAM, Sallyo   on yhour   , wonderful news.

Good luck to JAM82 for tomorrow & Craychick for Sunday,   

LJ - AF signs can be a good sign - Wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow.   

BrightEyes - Hi Honey, good luck for Tuesday   

Keeping everything crossed for us all.

Love 
Widgey
xxxx


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Widgey - good luck for Wednesday and hope the spotting stays away    

LJ - sorry i have been crap on this post   just wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow  

I have the following symptoms

incredibly sore and sensitive nipples rather than boobs   

Af pains only once in a while but they kind of take my breath away for 10 seconds 

thats it really, still not overly tired which is meant to be a key sign  

It really is in the hands of the Gods or the toss of a coin. I feel different but then i have never had use bum bullets before  . this is my first ICSI, which is meant to be like a trial run. I am 35 for Gods sake time is not on my side.....................and breathe


----------



## hydee (Jan 18, 2008)

Morning Ladies,

Congrats to those who's had positive lines!!!God is so Great!!! Im so pleased for you all ladies, dont worry who's failed maybe its not meant to be this time round.Its sad and so upsetting i have been there. Anyway i had a fab news from my sister who's a yr younger than me and she was TTC for 3 yrs also but not had any treatment i belived apart from clomid. She's 4 weeks now stil early and she's so excited about it and it will be her first pregnancy. So its me next to be hopeful for next week tuesday is my test date and cant wait to do a test then.So with my sister's pregnancy anything just comes in times least unexpected. Goodluck to her. There's hope ladies and we will get there too.


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Well done all of you with those    
Good Luck to everyone else having to face those blue lines in the next few days.
I am now day 10 post FET transfer. Did feel rough a few days ago with burning tummy bit now... diddly squat. Not a sign in sight to mis-interpet!
Determined not to test early and not bought a kit so these is no temptation.. going to let AF or no AF be my answer this time.  Time.. yes, not on my side as 41 in Feb...!
Good Luck all!
Bright Eyes


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi,


Just wanted to say congrats to sally on the bfp!!!
and crazy my fingers are crossed for you on sun x
And im crap[ping myself for 2mo!

xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Sally* ~ as I've said....many congratulations. I've put a fabulous BFP up for you 

*WTBAM* ~ congratulations....it's official now  

*Widgey* ~ hi there ~ welcome to the thread.....hope all the lovely ladies on here stop you from going too 

*Hydee* ~ good news for your sis hun....hope it's you too next week  

*Jam, L-J and Bluenose* ~ all the luck in the world for tomorrow       

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

We had it confirmed today     so it is starting to sink in a bit now  

Just wanted to say lots of luck for tomorrows testers Jam, L-J and Bluenose I am thinking of you ladies xxxx

I want to thank you all for your kind words and support


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Congrats to al our BFTs!   

Good Luck for tmorrows testers!   

  to all who have sadly had BFNs.

One week to testing day. xxx

Susan


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi everyone,


Just thought id give you an update to brighten up your saturday:

Well i hung off as long as i could -1.05am this morning i done the test the hospital provided there was a faint blue line but we were unhappy with that
so we drove around every asda and tesco that said 24hr and just our luck they were all bloddy closed!!

Finally we found one in springburn and bought the digital clear blue that says pregnant or not pregnant and guess what...   
we are still gobsmacked as we didnt think it would happen but it has.

I ve to hand in a sample on mon regardless but they told me the result i get today will be accurate as 15days after fertilization.

Miricles do happen.......


Spk to you soon 

xx


----------



## seaweed (Dec 22, 2007)

Heyy!
Well......AF showed up with a vengeance last night, complimented with the worst cramping ever.
Guess its a BIG     
to all remaining testers this cycle! 
we really do need a streak of BFPs.
Hell...back to those crazy pills again.
seaweed!


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

SEAWEED,


Im so sorry to hear about the af showing  were you far from your test date?

xx


----------



## L-J (Sep 17, 2007)

Jam82 - many many congratulations!!

No joy for me, though.  AF showed up last night - tested anyway this morning just in case it was really an amazingly big 'spot' (who'm I kidding?!), and of course it was a BFN.

Not as big a shock as last time, as I had been certain for a few days it wasn't happening this time.  Still obviously very sad and dissappointed.  Will try again asap - think it would be an April cycle??

Good luck to everyone else testing this weekend.

L-J


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Congratulations Huni.   
I have sent you a Pm.
SUsan. xxx


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi.

Haven't been on here before, so hope you don't mind me popping my head in.

This is my first medicated FET. I am on 8dpt. Here's a list on symptoms i'm experiencing:

*Wave of nausea yesterday afternoon, on and off for about an hour.
*(.)(.) are tender to the touch.
*Have a metallic taste occasionally.
*Tired, but then i can't get to sleep very well. Managed to last night, but still tired.

Here's hoping!!!!!!!!! Good luck to everyone else on 2ww.

Love Mouse x


----------



## hydee (Jan 18, 2008)

Morning Ladies,

Congrats Jam on your positive result today. Uneventful pregnancy all throughout is my wish for you.

Sorry to hear AF's arrived from you guys, life is sometimes so unfair sometimes is'nt it but you got to try again and im sure it'll come.

Im  so nervous waiting for my day due on 30/01. But nevertheless as im sure everybody did tested early and did it this morning when DH left for work and was   , im so happy well sort of. But i know its early days im only 11 DPT and anything could happen from now till then. Im keeping my fingers cross then. Im not feeling anything special at all so i dont know if thats good or bad sign. Ill wait until my test date then.


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Congrats on the BFPs girls! Heres wishing you happy and healthy pregnancies!    

So sorry for those who've had BFNs   I know how horrid that feels    Don't give up girls    

Sending lots of   to all those like me, still nervously waiting!  

Maria x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Congratulations Jam                          wonderful news hun xxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

So sorry if AF turned up or it was a bfn           

xxx


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

hydee,


another cheeky test from a ff!! what are you lot like, im i the only one who waited? i was too scared!
congrats my dear on the bfp!! long may the good news continue.

for anyone who got the dreded bfn- im so sorry,theres not a worse feeling in the world 

Thanks gtbam!
xx


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Congratulations on all the  . Look after yourselves and get plenty of rest  

For those with the devastating   - so sorry. Take care of yourselves too and hope for positive news later in the year  

Good luck to anyone testing over the next couple of days. Fingers crossed for some more  .

I'm not doing too bad at the moment. Frustrated cos I can't do all the things I'd like to be doing, and looking forward to next week when I feel a bit more able to get back to normal a bit.

Marie


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

*LJ & Seaweed* - So very sorry to hear your news 

*Mouse14* - Welcome to the thread, your symptoms sound very promising indeed - 

Well after my post yesterday about spotting it arrived last night . Hardly anything there but I can see it, very light brown (I'm an expert at this now). I don't think its implantation as i had this on day 7 when I got pg and it was bright red and I also had a wave of nausea that passed as quickly as it arrived. Not had any of this this time round unfortunately. Why oh why oh why . Don't know what to do now.

*
Jam82 & Hydee* - Hughe  on your BFP's.

Good Luck to everyone else testing soon.

Love & Hugs 
Widgey
xxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Jam82 & Hydee  Yey on your       

Sorry to the girls with the    we are all here to support you all xxxx


----------



## Bluenose1875 (Nov 24, 2007)

OMG!! Tested this morning and  a .  
Can't believe it still in shock.    
Congratulations to everyone else this month who have already had a  .  Hope everybody else's dreams come true, if not this time then in the future. 

Ann


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Big congrats Ann well done    

Whippet x


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Ann that is fantastic news                      congratulations to you both xxx


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow! So many   to hear of - great news and congrats to all - wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies.  
I have exactly a week left to wait now - test date is 2nd Feb not the 5th as I thought originally.  Had AF like pains for 3 days now - not good?  Sore bbs like lots of you and waves of nausea followed by hunger pangs!!  WHat's going on in there?  ALso got this expanding type feeling in my lower tummy - like someone blowing a balloon up inside me!  Going loco having to wait but know I won't dare test early.  Blood test next Sat morn then phone at 1.30pm for results - so scared!
LL x


----------



## Beks (Jan 9, 2008)

Congratulations to everyone on their BFNs well done thats so fab, wishing you all happy healthy pregnancies.

And to those who didn't make it this time, I'm really sorry, next though, keep strong.

Bex

x


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Congratulations blue nose on the  -wish you a happy and healthy 9m

xx


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

BFN girls for me, cant think straight, so gutted


----------



## hydee (Jan 18, 2008)

Morning crazychick,

Im sorry to hear the bad news first thing this morning.Im sure time will come for you and you will get your result. Keep trying babe.

Can i just ask did you ever test b4 your test and got a different result? Were there any symptoms that you had? Has your AF arrived?  Sorry to ask so many, i dont know if you're up to it.


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Morning crazychick hang in their honey your time will come      

Whippet x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh Crazychick I'm so very very sorry honey   I've been reading your diary and felt so very positive for you. Sending you a huge hug   and will be thinking of you today sweetheart. Please don't give up love, Maria xxx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

take care love xxx


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Crazychick I am so sorry to read your news. Keep following your dreams. Thinking of you today.  
Susan. xx


----------



## suemay (Nov 2, 2007)

*Crazychick*,
So sorry for you , chin up your turn will come. 

I still have 4 days to go til test day and it's driving me mad .. last night I dreamt I had a BFP, I do hope it comes true!! I'm at that stage where I don't want to know at least at the moment there is hope, but on Thursday it might all be over.. Do hope not..
Good luck to all those testing this coming week 
Sue


----------



## DreamCameTrue (Sep 11, 2007)

Crazychick - So sorry to hear your news   Take care of yourself.

Suemay - I had the same dream last night! Except I had a HPT that when you used it it gave you your BETA # !! SO weird. So the first time I did it was really low...and then when I did a second it was crazy high! Which would be fine with me - I would love twins. DH might have a heart attack at first - but then again I think he would be prepared. He says goodnight to the embies everynight after our prayers anyways 

BlueNose - Congrats! Have a happy and healthy and uneventful 9months! (Ok I know I say that to every BFP but that's reallymy wish for all of us - BFP's and for us all to be happy and healthy and have no unexpected trauma during the 9month wait - MAN! AND we thought 2 weeks was bad 

Lola - Are you going to test early? I have a 2 Feb from the Clinic - That's a Saturday though so I am going my 1 Feb - but will test 31 Jan...by HPT. If - well then...might wait for AF instead of going for BETA.

So I made it through the weekend without POAS! I am so proud of myself. I am 8dp3dt today. So 11 days post ovulation if you look at it that way. AF is due the 31st if I get my normal on time cycle that I have had since I was 13. I keep willing her away...and for my beans to stay put. I am actually AT WORK right now so I don't go buy any more HPT's and test early! DD is at soccer - so I had to kill some time and came to the office...not that I am working - heck last week while I was here I wasn't working! I can't get this 2WW off my brain!

I have been really dizzy at some weird times though...thought that was weird. Like I was driving yesterday and my DH was actually going to have me pull over I think - I was really off balance while I was driving so I was all over the place! When I get up from the couch or up from bed or even just up from my chair...I just get a quick flash of dizzy...it's weird.

Oh well. Almost time to get DD from her practice and find out about her tournament coming up. She plays Olympic Development Soccer so she plays year round. Winter is indoors and she says she hates it - but I know she doesn't 

~Kat~

~8 days post transfer...stay put little beans...mommy and daddy really want to meet you~


----------



## Twee (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I hope it’s ok to join?
I have been trying to stay cool, calm and collected while riding this 2ww wave…yeah right!!! It is now the week of our test and my anxiety levels (not to mention DH’s) are a little higher than usual…test date is Friday 1st Feb…fingers crossed!!!
So far my bbs are enlarged and pretty sore but otherwise nothing else really. I know it’s probably too early to be getting any symptoms at all, but it’s just too easy to think that every little twinge could be a sign!!!

Congratulations to all the recent BFP's   and so sorry to everyone who didn’t get that much wanted result    may the very next turn be yours!!!


----------



## DreamCameTrue (Sep 11, 2007)

"ME" Post

9dp3dt

So - Happy Monday. I have had a change of heart since yesterday - or maybe now I am just being honest with myself. 5 days till I am supposed to have a BETA. 4 actual days till I test at the Clinic - and I feel nothing. No cramping, no twinges, no sore (.)(.), no symptoms at all. I just 'feel' like this was a bust. I have no idea how I am going to tell DH that. He is so positive and even last night when I was kind of non-committal on something he said, his response was "What do you mean? Everything is still all good right?" What could I say? I have no bleeding, none at all, and no symptoms so we just have to wait. 

He wants this so badly - I mean we both do...but he has been the more optimistic of the two of us and I know it's going to crush us. I watched him watch the babies in church yesterday. Then he looks at me all happy and whatnot. He is still very, swollen and sore from the TESE and as he got out of the truck this morning when I was dropping him off at work he said "With all this pain this kid had better grow up to invent a new light bulb or something" and then he gave me a big smile. I just about cried as I drove to my office. I feel so sad today.  Oh great now I am crying...good thing my boss isn't here.

9 days post...shouldn't I feel something? Even AF coming on? She is due Friday - the 1st not the 31st - if my cycle stays regular. I am not going to go for a BETA if the test here is -. I'll wait for AF I guess.

~Kat~

~9 days post transfer...stay put little beans...mommy and daddy really want to meet you~


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear your news Crazychick   remember we are all here to support you  

KLetourneau sending lots of  , are you testing Thursday then?  That's my test day too  

Will catch up with everyone else this week, sorry but so many posts xxxx


----------



## DreamCameTrue (Sep 11, 2007)

*Leicesterlou* - I am going to HPT on Thursday - I will do the Clinic test Friday. If I do not get a + I will not be going for BETA.

~Kat~

~9 days post transfer...stay put little beans...mommy and daddy really want to meet you~


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Kat - How nerve racking!!!  I am not sure I can wait I have had no signs, sore boobs but always get them at this stage in my cycle, one minute I think it has worked the next I don't.  Have you any signs??


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

Not my turn this month I'm afraid. I think I miscalculated my cycle length and so tested today, on day 32.  

I'm quite philosophical about it though - going to go for cocktails and sort out a June holiday when my period shows up.

Although I'm not due for a review until March, I was wondering whether it would be worthwhile having an HSG in the next two weeks (after my period) - seems silly to waste another cycle if there's something else wrong.


----------



## stella (Apr 6, 2003)

Crazychick so sorry for you hun   

KLetourneau, Leicesterlou,suemay & Twee- It's gonna be a busy thurs for testing. I'm testing this thurs as well, the waiting is driving me nuts now   , haven't slept for the last four nights and i've got a pounding headache . Like some of you i've had no signs wotsoever, wot is going on?!! Its hard to feel   when it feels like af is just around the corner.

I'm tempted to test now just to mentally prepare myself for the BFN i'm gonna get on thurs if that makes sense.  But I keep telling myself its too early and to behave   

Gone back to work for the first time in 3 wks, thought it might help to take my mind off the waiting but i'm on here so its not really doing the trick  

Good luck to us all lets hope we will all be celebrating with a glass of orange     

mrstrellis - where are you thinking of going on hols hun?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Stella - you sound just like me the only thing stopping me from doing an early test is the fact I might get a BFN, the only thing I have is sore boobs but I always have these when AF id due, here's praying we will be celebrating with that Orange soon


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

This is a nightmare - I'm going craaaaaazy waiting!  Floods of tears before work this morning and then sat here all morn with period pains getting worse and worse - is anyone else getting this or is it just me?  Help!  AF due Fri in my natural cycle but god knows what's goign on in there.  People keep telling me it's just things settling down but I know my body and they are def period pains - aghhhhhhhhhhhh!
LL x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bless thinking of you LL


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

Is it a bad sign


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

No idea honey I am new to this I have had nothing, although have sore boobs today/yesterday but that always happens before AF is due, have you rang the clinic see what they say, when is your test day?


----------



## DreamCameTrue (Sep 11, 2007)

Leicesterlou said:


> Kat - How nerve racking!!! I am not sure I can wait I have had no signs, sore boobs but always get them at this stage in my cycle, one minute I think it has worked the next I don't. Have you any signs??


*Leicesterlou* - I didn't think I was having ANY except for occassional flashes of dizziness - BUT today after I had lunch with DH (like we always do) we were walking into where he buys a coffee and I suddenly felt hot, dizzy like I was going to pass out and sick to my stomach! I went in with him and had to go outside before he was done as I was so hot. I felt ok enough to drive and dropped him at work and came back to my office. It passed in about 15 minutes. I am hoping it was a sudden SURGE of HCG  Other than that - nothing. I had sore boobs when I was doing the Puregon and Orgalutran and for a few days after transfer and then it was gone.

*Stella* - I have been at work since 3dp3dt and nope - that does not help. I am totally unproductive. I have had to work with numbers and $$ figures all day and I HOPE they are on for tomorrow's meeting...LOL!

*Lola* - I am there with you on the crying.  Seems like everything does it. DH thinks it's the meds. I have nothing to compare to since I had no idea I was PG 11 yrs ago! Until I was 3 months and someone burnt something on a stove and it made me ill smelling it. That was how I found out. I was getting AF and was still in BC! Thank God DD was totally fine after me taking BC for her first 3 months in the 'oven'!

*Mrstrellis* - I am so sorry to hear a negative. Please take care of yourself and vent if you need to  

5 of us testing Thursday huh? Oh please oh please let us get a 5 out of 5!    

~Kat~

~9 days post transfer...stay put little beans...mommy and daddy really want to meet you~


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Sounds like good vibes then Kat, fingers crossed we get the 5 out of 5 hey...


----------



## mrstrellis (Nov 26, 2007)

I want to go on a cruise - there's one that leaves at the end of June which goes to Norway and Iceland.  Cruise companies, like airlines, won't take you if you're over 36 weeks pg by the end of your holiday.  

I'm quite chilled really: it'll happen at some point and I'm not going to get stressed because I didn't get lucky this time.


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Does that just leave little me testing on FRIDAY?  
Susan


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Just want to say good luck for Friday, I am testing Thursday if I last that long!!!  Sending you lots of


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Try to stay strong. I know thats easier said than done. Ive read on here lots of people get BFP with no symptoms so dont give up hope yet. Dreams do come true. xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah thanks Susie, have you any signs?  What have your thoughts been?


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi girls. I am back at work too today and wish I was not! Due to test tomorrow but not looking very hopeful. Had no symptoms at all to report most of the 2www but now have that well recognised AF pain in the tummy and starting to spot a bit...  At least I'll be prepared for the BFN tomorrow! Not gone to get a test kit yet, so may not even have to bother!
Good Luck to the rest of you leter ths week,
Bright Eyes


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah sorry Brighteyes, praying for you for tomorrow


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow - I shall be watching eagerly to await news of all those BFPs!! 

Twee - Hello! Good luck for Friday.  

Kat - Sorry to hear you're feeling so down today  . Hope you feel better soon hun   Good luck for testing on Thurs 

Mrstrellis - Sorry to hear your news. You deserve that cruise!!  

Stella - Hope the headache goes and you manage a decent nights sleep tonight. Try to stay positive for thursday  

Lolalocks - I wouldn't look at it as a bad sign - no experience, but from what I've read everyone's symptoms are so vastly different it's impossible to tell.   Keeping fingers crossed for you.

Bright eyes - Keeping fingers crossed that you get that all important BFP tomorrow.   

After a really horrible weekend (surprised DP didn't pack his bags & leave - I was sooooo unbearable!!) I'm feeling better today. He's gone back to work after having last week off and I have the house to myself again, can potter round and catch up with friends etc. Much more chilled out!! I thought I'd manage the 2ww without too much difficulty but it's already sending me  . Don't know how I'm going to make it til the end of next week!!

Marie


----------



## suemay (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello to all my fellow testers on Thursday. I know what you are all going through, and it's hell  . One minute I think it's def going to be a +tive and then I think it's going to be -tive!!! Almost called into Boots today on my way home from work for a test but stopped myself, thought I'd rather not know.......... Will have to on Thurs tho!!
As for signs, my boobs are huge and very sensitive ( always have been huge though!!), tummy bloated but no pains or twinges. Guess both of these could be the cyclogest. 
Have booked Thursday of work, most know I've been for treatment but they don't know Thursday is D- Day, can't bear everyone asking did it work?
Well 5 out of 5 will be excellent, so all my bits are crossed for you all............We can do it


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Suemay, I know exactly what you mean, I have 2 clearblue digital tests at home and they state can test early on them it is so tempting to test early not sure how I am going to stay away from them.

Here praying we get 5 out of 5 BFP


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm still sat in the house with no test kit for tomorrow!! Seem to think pointless with AF type tummy and spotting.. Chemist in the village shuts at 5.. so it's now or never!! Just can't get myself positive enough to think it's worth going out for.!
Thank Goodness we all know how we feel.... 
Bright Eyes


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello ladies

Just wanted to say a huge good luck to everyone testing this week     

I just wanted to mention to the ladies that were asking, I got exact af pains on last week of 2ww, I was sure she was on her way, it is not necessarily a bad sign     

Good luck xxx


----------



## hydee (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello ladies,

I had a busy day,sitting down in front of computer as part of my stress relieving measrures before my test. Its nice to get away from it sometime not to think of it for few hours though.
Im not feeling anything unusual except of on and off sore (.)(.) more of my nipples rather than the  whole of it. Also slight nausea and twinge right and left side of my tummy. Im due to test on 30/01. But i was naughty and tested last saturday morning and was     and showed it to DH and he's quite happy but he said not until the test date he will be then happier.

So ladies like me, just hang in there, i think its better to wait until our test date before we say its over. There must be a reason why clinics tell us to test on the dates we have been told.

Sorry to hear ladies who did'nt made it this time. Right time will come when your time is due.    

Congrats for those who have succeeded this time. Feeling must be over the moon and waiting is over for now or a new beginning of another wait. Whatever but at least you have been successful.     

Goodluck to those ladies waiting this week to test and verdict will be known thank GOD and wait will be over soon.


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hydee - Hoping your BFP will stay   

Marie


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

Good luck to you all testing this week. 

Thanks for all the encouragement from everybody - it's reassuring to know that AF pains during 2WW aren't the end of all hope!  I went from being white as a sheet all morning at work to leaving looking like Aunt Sally with bright red rosy cheeks.  Never ever thought the 2WW would be as hellish as this.  So good to know you're all here to chat to and going through exactly the same - nobody around me understands in the way we all do.  

Is anyone else testing Sat?

Love and hugs to you all  x x x


----------



## Twee (Nov 15, 2007)

Good evening everyone,

Congratulations to all the BFP’s   (including the cheeky little early tests) heaps of luck for a healthy 9mnths!!!

Bright Eyes…Hang in there, you won’t know for sure till your test day so there’s still hope!  

Lolalocks…I think we might have had quite similar mornings. I cried myself to sleep last night (with regular cuddles from DH which was the only nice bit) and then woke up this a.m and wanted to start balling all over again. I then went to work and started getting AF type pains for the first time this cycle. I too have no idea what to think and if it wasn’t for DH wanting to wait till Friday to test, I probably would have got it over and done with by now! Thinking of you and hope you have a better day tomorrow!

Susan…I’m testing Friday too, fingers crossed it’s a great day for us both!!!  

Marie…Glad to hear you’re feeling better. Sometimes I think it would be weird if you weren’t feeling   This 2ww is one wild ride! Heaps of luck for next week!

I was a little upset today due to my AF type pains and the fact that I think my bbs are not as sore as they have been. But who knows I will try to keep focused on Friday and hopefully not burst into tears too often before then!

Keeping everything crossed!


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm afraid I cannot help you keep all the positives on this thread.    this AM... gutted. test day so no chance of having got it wrong.  Back to the drawing board and to the piggy bank to see what we can do next.
GOOD LUCK to the rest of you testing this week,
Bright Eyes


----------



## lar (Jan 20, 2008)

Me too. Test day today and did an HPT this morning. Negative. Still no AF but weird intermittent cramping so I expect it'll be along soon. Given the statistics and the fact that this is my first time, I'm not really surprised. Gutted, but not surprised.


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Bright eyes and Lar - So sorry to hear you both got BFNs today. Thinking of you. Take care of yourselves.   

Twee - Hope you're feeling better today. If only all the signs were easy to interpret - we'd all find this so much easier!! Best of luck for you for Friday. Fingers crossed for a BFP  

Lolalocks - Hope you're feeling OK too. As you say, no one understands like we do - I don't know where I'd be without the support, info & advice the FF have given me   Good luck for Saturday  

I'm feeling much calmer again today. I'm finding it so much easier when I'm here by myself and can do as I please!! I did a HPT this morning, hoping it would be negative to show that the trigger shot is out of my system and knowing that there is no way a positive could show up yet. Negative as expected, so now I'm reassured that if I end up with a positive next week there is no way it could be related to the HCG injection. 

Fingers crossed for that  

Marie


----------



## hydee (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry to hear the bad news Lar and Bright Eyes. Hugs and kisses for you both i do know how you feeling. At least all over for now. Just take it easy.      

OMG its my turn tomorrow. I dont know now if looking forward for tomorrow. Anyway goodluck to my fellow testers,we are all hoping for the best.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear the bad news Bright eyes and Lar, remember we are here if you need to talk  

Hydee - I am sure you will be fine for tomorrow sending lots of    

Well I test on Thursday and I am convinced I am getting the BFN, boobs were sore but they aren't anymore


----------



## Claire_Louise (Aug 21, 2007)

Hello Ladies 

Can I join you?

I had ET yesterday but am confused on what day I am on    I had two embies (Bill and Ted) 8 cell transferred.

No doubt I will bombard you with questions once I'm through the first week.

Claire xx


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Morning Ladies

Sending lots of   to Bright eyes and Lar. 

Good Luck to all testing this week.    

TWEE roll on Friday Huni. xxx


----------



## Cazz1978 (May 22, 2006)

hi ladies can i join too,
im 6 days into 2ww, ttc naturally with known donor,, test day is 9th feb 
good luck to all u ladies in 2ww          
luv cazz xx


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hydee - Lots of luck for tomorrow. Try not to worry - I'm sure everything will be fine for you.   

Leicesterlou - Try to stay positive. Lots of people find they lose some symptoms before testing but still get a BFP. Keeping everything crossed and thinking of you   

Claire - Nice to see you on the 2ww board hun. How are you feeling today? When is your test day?  

Cazz - Hi! Welcome to the dreaded 2ww! Take it easy and keep everything crossed for a BFP on 9th Feb!  

Marie


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah thanks Mary, how are you feeling?


----------



## Cazz1978 (May 22, 2006)

thanks mary11
just noticed that i actually posted on wrong thread should have posted on ttc naturally sorry ladies ,, too early in the morning im afraid lol


----------



## Claire_Louise (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi Marie

Test day is 12th feb hun .  I'm feeling fine this morning, though if I see a pheasent it maybe a different story   Are you ok?  

Hydee - Good luck for tomorrow  

Claire  xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there.....will catch up with the list properly later.

Hope everyone's ok 

      

Lizzy xxx


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Claire - Glad you're feeling OK. Fingers crossed for 12th! 

Lizzyb - When you do the list can you change my test date to 7th please?

I'm feeling OK again today. Overdid it a bit yesterday so trying to take it a bit easier today. Have just had a friend round with her little girl. Have to go and do a bit of shopping, then I might settle to do some coursework this afternoon. Strenuous on the mind but not on the body!!

Marie


----------



## DreamCameTrue (Sep 11, 2007)

Happy Tuesday Ladies! It's ONLY TUESDAY! MAN!

So just had lunch and feel totally fine...DRAT! It was Mexican so it should have been sure to upset any beans I have growing 

Have to take DH for an Ultrasound on his surgical sight from TESE. Things are not good with his bits!

~Kat~

~10 days post transfer...stay put little beans...mommy and daddy really want to meet you~


----------



## stella (Apr 6, 2003)

Lar and Brighteyes so sorry for your news    keep strong. We are all here for you  

Lisa x


----------



## skywalker (Aug 8, 2006)

hello,

can i also join in?  my et was last thursday and my test date is 7th feb.

i'm sorry to hear about the bfns.

also congrats on the bfps.

i don't think i'll get to test date as i've had some af cramps overnight one of which woke me this morning.  i also had a wee touch of bleed yesterday morning (just once when i wiped - tmi).

i only have one 6 cell embie on board as ec produced only one egg - so we are lucky to even here.

talk to you soon
skywalker


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Welcome skywalker, your bleeding could be implantation so don't worry just try to relax, I know this is not easy to do as I am testing on Thursday and am convinced i will get a BFN but try your hardest


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Brighteyes and Lar I am so very sorry you did not get your positives you just got to believe your time will come try and stay strong.

Leicesterlou what makes you think it will be a negative honey stay positive if you can.

To all 2ww good luck.

To all waiting on AF wish she would hurry up.

To all D/R drink drink drink

Whippet x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Whippet - I am just feeling very negative I always deal with situations in this way I can't help it, just praying I get bowled over Thursday am with a BFP


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Leicesterlou                     

Keep smiling

Whippet x


----------



## suemay (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey Leicesterlou 
Don't be negative - know it's easier said than done. Here's hoping for a huge   on Thurs for you, me and all the other testers, also   to all others testing soon.

So sorry to Brighteyes and Lar, next time maybe, stay strong


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Whippet  , how are things with you?  

Suemay - thanks honey  

Hope all testers this week get their much wanted   and spreading lots of


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Kat - I'm sure lunch didn't upset your beans - maybe they're mexican beans!   Hope DH's scan goes OK and he feels better soon

Skywalker - Good to see you on the 2ww board. Don't want to hear anymore of that negativity from you!! I've been having cramps too, but most people do. Please don't take it as a bad sign.   

Leicesterlou - Keep thinking positive!  

Whippet, Suemay, and everyone else - Hi! Hope you're having a good day.

I haven't quite got as far as the coursework yet due to the fact that I decided to finish the last few pages of the book I've been reading before getting out the studying. Read for half an hour and almost finished book, then felt so tired I've just slept for an hour!! Great start to a new course!!

Marie


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey mary sounds like you have had a lovely chilled and relaxing day just what was ordered


----------



## Claire_Louise (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi Skywalker glad to see you on here too 

Marie - Was your book that interesting  

Just a quick question.  Are we still supposed to be eating brazil nuts and drinking pineapple juice? and have any of your appetites increased.  I am constantly hungry during the day 

Claire xx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi, can i join you, i had a 4 cell and a 5 cell put back today so am now officially PUPO. Official test date is 12th Feb!!

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

*Brighteyes and Lar* - so very sorry to hear your news  

*Julia* - Well done on your transfer and enjoy being PUPO - sending you lots & lots of   & Good Luck

 for me. I had an idea she was on her way,  has just arrived. I was just getting my pg test out ready for the morning     , well you never know miracles do happen........ just not to me.

Got 3 little frosties we can try in a few months 

Good Luck to you all.

Love & Hugs
Widgey
xx


----------



## emma79 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Miracles

Haven't posted for a while as I'm trying to stay away so I can forget about the 2ww....yeah right!!!

I did something really stupid today and tested I'm 8 dpt and got a negative I now feel completely devastated and although I think it hasn't worked...gut feeling I feel really down. I'm hoping that its just because its too early. So now my DH has confiscated all others ( and said I have to wait til Monday...official day.

Brighteyes, Lar and Widgey......so sorry for your BFN's it kind of brings the whole reality back. One day it will be us though just keep your chins up.

Congrats for everyone with a BFP!!!....lucky blighter's

Everyone else hope you are all well.

Emma79


----------



## beverley99 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi, can i join you? I had a 3 cell and a 5 cell put back today - Official test date is 12th Feb. Could do with joining the madness to get me through next couple of weeks (no offence intended   )


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Claire - Actually it was quite a good book!! It didn't really bore me to sleep!!  
Not sure if we're still meant to be doing the pineapple juice and brazil nuts but I am just in case!!

JuliaG - Congratulations on being PUPO. Hope the little embies snuggle in nice and tight. Look after yourself   

Widgey - Sorry to hear about the BFN   Hopefully those little frosties will come good for you in the very near future.   

Emma - Way, way, way too early to test hun. Much to early for an accurate result. Try to put it out of your mind and wait until Monday. Look on the bright side- you now know that the trigger is out of your system, so if you get a positive in a few days time it's not down to that. Wishing you all the luck in the world      

Hi Beverley - Welcome to the dreaded 2ww. If you're after madness you seem to come to the right place!! Congratulations on being PUPO. Look after yourself and get lots of rest.

Marie


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh girls  

I'm so very sorry to read your BFNs    I know how utterly devastating they are!  

I'm sending you huge hugs    My heart really goes out to you at this terribly sad time and I really hope your time comes very soon!   

Can't quite believe it as we have naughtily tested 2 days early! But we had a    this morning!! Trying not to get too excited as we sadly had an early mc last year, but keeping every single thing crossed!  

Sending lots of   to everyone still waiting to test! GOOD LUCK GIRLIES!!!!    

Maria x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Maria - CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP!!!

                

enjoy the next 8 months

Julia
xxxx


----------



## hydee (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello Fellow Waiters

My last night of waiting and it will be over.I think will be the longest night ever for me.I would like to test very early before DH wake up and i will let him know then as soon as he wakes up. My dreaded two week wait is over. Fingers cross i will get that big fat positive line. Goodluck also to those testing tomorrow especially and for the rest of the testers this week. How can we imagine its going to be over soon!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome to those new in the thread. Hope you dont get mad waiting, it did to me,i was nuts could'nt stay focus.

Sorry to those had negative's. Lots of love and kisses for you guys.

Congrats who's had the BFP result, we really need those in the thread.


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hydee - good luck for tomorrow, i have everything crossed for you     

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Twee (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Brighteyes, Lar & Widgey…really sorry to hear your news. Be gentle on yourselves and lots of luck with all your future plans  

Leicesterlou…I know how you’re feeling…the big bbs I was so proud of a few days ago are now shrinking. It is so tricky to stay positive but try your very best. I really hope you have a gorgeous surprise waiting for you on Thursday!

Susie…I’m really not sure if I’ll make Friday, with all my pains and deflating bbs I'm worried af might turn up soon. Have you been noticing any changes lately? It’s so crazy how we get desperate for that early sign…when in the end everyone is different and you just have to wait and see. Keeping fingers crossed!

Marie…Are you always so organized…why didn’t I ever think of doing an early “trigger test”? Mmmm falling asleep after a read sounds like heaven…keep up the relaxed attitude…it must be doing you good!

Maria…What amazing news, congratulations on your BFP...here's to a wonderful 9mnths!  

Welcome to all the new PUPO’s wishing you all the perfect ending to your 2ww!!!

Heaps of BFP luck to everyone testing soon!!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Seaweed* ~ i'm sorry hun.....i hope your next cycle brings good news 

*L-J* ~ many hugs to you too......so sorry the witch showed up. Take care hun  xx

*Crazychick* ~ so sorry to see your news too.....look after yourself 

*Mrstrellis* ~ hugs coming your way too hun 
*
Lola* ~ how are you doing hun. Please don't worry about AF pains, they're not bad news at all. There's a good link about AF pains and BFPs.....i'll dig it out for you 

*Bright Eyes* ~ how did you get on today?  Ah, hun....just seen your post 

Oh gosh and *Lar* too......too too many BFNs. I'm so sorry 
*
Widgey*  All the luck in the world for your frosties hun 

*Emma* ~ i think you're too early so don't feel too bad. Big hugs and much luck for Monday  
*
Hi Mouse, Twee, Claire, Skywalker, Julia and Beverley* ~ welcome to the thread everyone and loads of luck  

*Cazz* ~ hi there, will add you on the other thread 

All done *Marie*.....did you manage to get any coursework done (sleep sounds much better )
*
Hydee and Crazycat* ~ much luck indeed for tomorrow        

*Maria* ~ oh that's looking good.....congratulations 

*Ann* ~ congratulations hun.....really fab news 

Take care all....love and luck,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Here's the link to the poll on AF pains and BFPs 

BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

xxx


----------



## DreamCameTrue (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the well wishes - but DH really needs them now.

I've just left him at the Klinikum as he has been admitted. He saw the Dr this afternoon and they did an ultrasound and it's not looking good. He has a large hematoma in there and they think he has a massive infection - to the point where he may lose the testicle.  He is really in a funk and very angry right now.

He has been told he will be in the hospital for no less than 48 hours, on VERY strong antibiotics and pain killers. Then they will see if anything is loosening up or swelling going down. If not - another 48 hours in the hospital. Then after that - he will be on antibiotics at home for 14 days.

The weird thing is this - DH is a Clinical Lab Scientist. He ran all his bloods yesterday and everything was coming out ok. So they think the hematoma (bruising) is keeping the infection totally in the testicle instead of letting it be released to the rest of his body - which is good I guess.

Now for other stuff we talked about while we waited - and in no way against REPROFIT - but things we are now questioning:

1. When he woke up - and was brought in the room there was no betadine (sp?) solution on him at all. When you have surgery here in Germany or in the states they BATHE the area in betadine to make sure it's sterile.
2. He doesn't remember any 'drop cloths' being placed on him - it could have happened after he was asleep - but I know they did mine while I was awake.
3. When he had his vas reversal in 2006 - his body was shaved from the top of the pelvis all the way down his legs some - this surgery - NONE. He had been shaving his bits regularly (TMI) because he didn't want them doing that part...LOL...But they didn't shave the area around there at all.

Just some thing we are questioning and concerned with. Please say a prayer for DH ladies. Men are so attached to their bits - losing one would be a mess for him mentally and emotionally. Gosh...I had better have a BFP when I test of he is going to really be upset - especially after going through all this.

~Kat~

~10 days post transfer...stay put little beans...mommy and daddy really want to meet you~


----------



## hydee (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Kat,

Sorry to hear about your DH. You both will be in our prayers.
Take care of yourself though. Im hope verything will be fine.


Keep us posted.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kat ~ i'm sorry about your DH hun.....i really hope the antibiotics help him  

Sending you lots of hugs too 

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh Huni I am so sorry to hear that your DH is unwell. My hubby has SSR and I know how emotional it is for both you and your DH. This must be awful for you both. You have my thoughts and prayers with you. 
Susan. xx   try to stay   for your little beans. xxx


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Twee  
try to hang in there Huni. I know its tough, but it will be better in the long run.  
I have had a few funny symptoms.
tingly (.)(.)
My Skin is so hot at times and my cheeks are burning.
Nauseous after eating
Very slight dizzy feeling
Af pains last night, but none today and no AF
some wee funny feelings low down in tummy
Very tearful all day Sunday.
One tiny and i mean tiny peachy spot of cm
None of the above are constant and they are not very strong (except the heat)
I am sure all of the above can be a result of the pessaries and so i am not reading anything into them.
What about you? How are you feeling?
Susan. xxx


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

Help!!! im at my witts end! can someone make sense of this??


we were over the moon with our bfp but now we dont know what the hells going on!

Had bfp on sat (faint on hosp test) clear blue digital definate pg
sun clear blue-def pg
mon-hosp sample-faint req we come back on fri for another
tues-2cheap tests bfn-1 clear blue digital-bfp

my nerves are shattered dont know whats going on.

help!


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Jam all test results are set at different levels so clearblue measures at 50. The treatment room at my works pregnancy tests you need 100 hcg in your urine. This means the further pregnant you get the higher the level.
Try not to worry honey clearblue has told you from start pregnant and this has not changed even today.

Take care thinking of you.

Whippet x


----------



## JAM82 (Apr 16, 2007)

whippet,


Thanks so much im just so nervous! it feels like it is all being taken away.
where do you work?
i feel physically sick with worry and im annoyed they told me the result would be accurate on sat and now they are saying it was faint! since when does faint matter?

xx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Please try and stay positive.
I am a district nurse in forth valley. The tests we use are prob the same issue as hospital which needs a higher level. I was always taught a line was a line not how dark. Stick with clearbue they are the best brand, reputable and you consistant positive with them.

Loads of love

Whippet x


----------



## DreamCameTrue (Sep 11, 2007)

Well. I will be saying good bye.  I am very happy for all of you that have gotten BFP's, and I have my fingers crossed for all of you that are waiting.

I had hoped to be able to go see DH this AM with good news - and I tested and got a totally negative test.       11dp3dt. I should at least have a faint line by now. Nothing...not even a hint of anything.

I am a complete mess - and have no idea how I am going to tell DH. I am not telling him yet - so hopefully he doens't call me this AM. I will still test with him whenever he is released from the hospital, but I don't expect a change. I don't feel AF - but then again I don't feel anything but hurt and sadness. This hurts so bad...it was our only shot really. And now with him in the hospital and all of this...

I want to thank you ladies for everything over the past two weeks. I hope all the waiters are BFP's and all the BFP's are happy and healthy.

I am going to go wash my face - again. I look like sht but am at work. DD has an Honor Roll assembly I have to go to today and I have to attend a meeting for SS for his confirmation. Oh the joys of trying to appear to be normal when I am dying inside 

Love

Kat


----------



## Twee (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Susan…Thanks so much for all your symptom news, it all sounds so promising!!!
My (.)(.) (that were enlarged and sore) are now pretty much back to normal and I’m just getting the odd af type twinge. I have also been a bit on the teary side since Sunday! I have everything crossed for Friday and am really now quite keen on knowing how this chapter ends!  

Kat…So sorry about all you’ve had to deal with. I know it must hurt and an early BFP would have been nice…but maybe you shouldn’t totally give up. If you had a late implantation then there is still hope. Sending you lots of  

JAM…Whippet is right different tests have different sensitivities. You also should wait a couple of days between tests to ensure your levels have had time to build themselves up. Take care!

Mountains of luck to everyone testing tomorrow!!!


----------



## hydee (Jan 18, 2008)

Morning Ladies,

As i officially test today, i have got the      result. I think i was up every hour looking for the time because i do want to test at 0600H before DH wakes up, well he was awake by then. Im so relieved and over the moon, finally again im pregnant. I do hope that it will stay on. I would really like to forget about the last time but it keeps coming back as i suppose it has to.
Nevertheless i will treat myself a pregnant woman from this day and wont worry anything else.
       

Kat - are you testing too early? Maybe it wil change when you test again.  

Goddluck testers today.     also my wish for all of you.


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Morning all!

Maria - Congratulations on your BFP! Hope you have a happy & healthy pg.  

Hydee - Keeping everything crossed that this morning brought you the news we are all dreaming of  . You were posting at the same time, so will update - Congratulations!!!  

Twee - Yes, I am pretty organised, but I have to confess I only did the test cos I read someone else did that and thought it was agood idea!  

Lizzy - Thanks for updating the list. Hopefully there will be lots more good news to add to it over the next week or so. I eventually managed to get some coursework done. Not much planned for today so I'll try really hard to get focused and do a decent amount!!

Kat - So sorry to hear DH is having such problems. I'm not surprised you have so many questions/concerns. Also sorry to hear your news this morning. I can't imagine how bad you must be feeling right now with so much going on. Sending you lots of  

Susan - Hope those symptoms are a good sign hun. Take care  

Jam - A line is a line hun. Try not to worry  

Marie


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning all

Congrats to all you   

Sending lots of hugs to all the 

I will be joining one of the groups tomorrow, who knows which one it may be.

Kat - really sorry about your BFN, I hope you DH will be sorted soon, remember you have each other and all of us here honey


----------



## skywalker (Aug 8, 2006)

hello ladies,

thank you for the lovely welcome.  i hope some of you can save my sanity as i'm seriously going gaga  .

leicesterlou - good luck for tomorrow - only one more sleep  

marie - how are you staying sane?  even dh asked me last night was it too early to test.  i think i need some retail therapy!  

hydee - congrats - excellent news - have a wonderfull 8 months.

twee - good luck for friday.  

kat - i hope your dh is improving and is not in any pain. - you still have a few days yet to get the bfp - my thoughts are with you.  

jam - my cons told me the result on their hpt would be faint (i'm going to buy a couple of clearblue also!)  

susie - that's good symptoms - when do you test?

lizzy - thankyou for the link - it's very reassuring.

congrats to all the bfps

i'm sorry about the bfns

i think i'll go to the town have a retail session (also just past payday too!).  i was even planning my route last night  .

talk to you all soon
skywalker


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi skywalker I test on Friday.
I am trying not to read into any symptoms as the could be a result of the cyclogest and they are not as common as they were a few days ago, but at the same time I have to keep my hope alive!
When do you test?
Enjoy the shops. What I good idea think I might do that tomorrow might keep my mind busy. xx


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi all

I stupidly did a HPT on day 7 after ET, got a BFP! So I decided to have my bloods done also, the result was positive with a hcg level of 33 on day 7! (That was Monday) 
Yesterday evening I noticed some blood after using the toilet    it was originally a salmon pink colour and then 2 hours later it was dark brown.  I still have a very small amount of the dark brown blood today and mild tummy pains (a cross between period pains and wind), sorry if too much info!
I am driving myself mad, I dont understand what is going on.....
Can anyone help?
Is 33 hcg at day 7 good?

Dani x


----------



## stella (Apr 6, 2003)

Hi girls I couldn't stand it any longer I woke up at 5 o'clock this morning shaking after having 2 dreams that i'd had a positive test, so i did the deed and it was       well a '+' on the boots test stick. Went to tell hubby who was fast asleep he felt sick bless him!!

I went and bought a clearblue digital to double check and within 30 secs it said i was pregnant.  I am so happy    trying not to get too excited as i lost one very early a day after doing the test a few years ago.

I can't believe I've made it to just a day to go before testing  

Good luck to all the girls testing soon.  

Sorry to hear of the bfn's on here   

Dani sorry hun can't offer any help just wanted to give you a


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Kat* ~ just want to send you many hugs for today....hope your DH is doing ok too 
*
Hi Susan, Lou, Whippet, Twee and Marie* ~ hope you are all doing ok   

*Jam* ~ i agree with the others, as long as you are getting a BFP on the clearblue i wouldn't worry too much about the cheapie tests. Are you having a blood test?

*Skywalker* ~ have a lovely day today.....nothing like retail therapy 
*
Dani* ~ the spotting could be implantation....hope so. Not sure about the bloods though....did you have a trigger shot?

*Hydee* ~ congratulations hun 

*Stella* ~ congratulaions to you too.....have a very happy and healthy pg 

Take care all, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

No I had no trigger shot as I used donor eggs 
So confused

Dani x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Dani    How old were the embryos when you had your transfer?

Ok - I've just read your previous posts, you had a day 3 transfer, so you were on day 10 when you had your beta on Monday. A level of 33 on day 10 is very good!!!   Most clinics like to see a level over 25 on test day, so I think you can safely say you're pregnant! You haven't had a trigger shot due to having donor eggs so no chance of it being that    Bleeding is very common in early pregnancy hun and maybe implatation spotting, as long as it doesn't turn red or get heavy then I'd really not worry, easier said than done I know    Why don't you get some more betas done just to put your mind at rest? Have you spoken to your clinic? 

Maria x


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

3 days 
I know I have tested a week early but why would it show up positive if they had not implanted already?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Well thats sounding really good then hun 

Levels can vary enormously, the important thing is that they near enough double up every 48 hours.....can you get them done again?

There's a link you can have a look at....i'll go find it for you:

Link's not working at the moment 

Try not to worry hun (((hugs)))

Lizzy xxx


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks so much!

The Doctor who did my transfer also said that 33 for day 7 was good but my GP said it was poor!


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Dani - I've edited my previous post for you!


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Do you think I would still get implementation bleeding and pains after a BFP? X


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes! Lots of women get pains in the first 3 months because the uterus is really thick and expanding to accomodate the growing embryo/s, it's really common I promise you! I had terrible pains when I was pregnant with my son, so much so that I couldn't believe it when I found out I was pregnant at 2 months, I thought I'd been having really bad period pains for weeks! Spotting is also common too, please try not to worry, rest up and get some more betas done for peace of mind xxx


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone, I feel a LITTLE more at ease!
And I apologise for gettin on people's nerves! I am just terrified at the thought of another m/c!!!!  

Dani x


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi i am on day 1 of my 2ww and it is driving me mad already...what can i do every time i go to the loo and am checking...This is my first IVF so i have alot to learn really so am looking for any advice,help ect
I am currently taking sanatogen pro natal is there anything else i should be doing to help those embies stay where they should be...I had 2 four cell embies put back 

Help i am going MAD god knows what i will be like over the next few days
kerry


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi everyone!

Leicesterlou - Good luck for tomorrow. Will look forward to reading good news from you   

Skywalker - How was the retail therapy? Can you still afford to eat for the next few weeks?!  

Susiemcg - Nearly there hun, not much longer to wait now. Lots of luck    

Dani666 - Sounds good to me!! Congratulations!! It is a worrying time, but it sounds like you've hit the jackpot!  

Stella - Congratulations hun!!! Fantastic news. Look after yourself  

Kerry1 - Hi! Welcome to 2ww. You're not alone in the knicker checking and general panic - we all have alot of that. It's a long and horrible time, but it's important to try to keep your mind occupied and not dwell on things too much (easier said than done, I know!). The Sanatogen are good, I'm also eating brazil nuts for the selenium, and drinking lots of milk as well as water. You need to be eating a high protein diet too, and apart from that just make sure you are eating healthily - getting your 5 fruit & veg each day etc. Best of luck - I had 2 four cell embies put back too. When do you test? 

Marie


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks Mary, I really hope so x x x


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi there

Only just found this thread!  I am 12 days post  iui after abandoned ICSI due to awquard lying follicle on one side and the other ovary going into hiding on the right. I am so spotty i feel like a teenagaer again and itchy under the boobs.  No other symptoms of note.  Anyone else similar? I don't usually get PMT or spots/bloating so this all feels strange to me. I have been pregnant twice before naturally and was not looking for signs then so can't remember what happened then (last one was 8years ago too so a long time has passed!) 

Hope there are lots of BFP's today

 for those who have had BFN's

jan27


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Jan27!!

Nice to see you on the 2ww thread. Glad you're feeling OK. What day are you testing?

Marie


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Mary11 I' supposed to test Thursday but others have suggested that i test Sunday, 14 days after iui.... will see how i feel


----------



## hydee (Jan 18, 2008)

Evening Ladies,

Well my day almost over. I still could'nt believe that im officially pregnant today. Apart from sore (.)(.) and bouts of nausea thats only symptoms oops almost forgot about the frequent visit to the loo.   

I have phoned the clinic for my result and waited all day for them to get back. Typical huh!  Well advised to continue with my pessaries unitl probably 10 weekksssssssss!!!!     And they have booked me for my first scan on the 14 Feb   ( wow valentines day - ive  just remembered) DH will of course coming with me. I did asked about a blood test. Nurse said might not be necessary unless she said im bleeding. Ive just said im just worried because the last time, but because i bled the last time the day ive tested thats why they've done the blood test twice.   

Ok no blood test and just pessary and stay healthy i suppose.    
   

By the way, gooduck testers tomorrow.Hope its all well for you guys. Lots of


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi to all our new friends and welcome to the thread. xxx 

Congrats Hydee.   

Good luck to all tomorrows testers. Thinking of you all.    

My turn Friday!  xx


----------



## Jess A (Jan 22, 2008)

Evening All. 

Sorry to hear about the BFNs on here   but good news on all the BFPs   

I am reasonably new to the 2WW and test Sat 9th Feb.

Last icsi cycle i did a home test in the early hours of test day morning and got BFN b4 bloods at clinic confirmed it. This time, I am going to try and resist! Didn't tell anyone about my cheating until now!!

Good luck to all those testers tomorrow


----------



## suemay (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello all,
I tested this morning and got a   , absolutely devastated  . Guess i was a bit naive and thought we would be lucky 1st time. Everything had gone so well throughout our treatment, I guess I thought it would carry on. Oh well, a few months off, and taking time for us, and then we'll try again.
So sorry for all the other  , but well done for all the lucky people who got a  . My day will come..........


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Can i join you all as i am now officially on the 2 ww although i am slightly worried , when i went for my e/t yesterday she said that as my embryos where graded 7/10 but where still all 2 cell except one which had made it up to a 4 cell.

I'm not so worried about the 4 cell, but i'm not sure if it is still possible for my 2 cell to result in a positive pregnancy?

Tracyxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Suemay - so sorry    

Tracy - welcome, i am only a couple of days ahead of you, i wouldn't worry about the embryos, it is out of your control now so try to chill, it is up to the embryos to do their thing now!!!   

Jess - Hi, i confess to testing 2 days early last time but did get a BFP so may be naughty agin this time, i will see how i feel when i get there, feels like forever away at moment.

susie - good luck for testing tomorrow    

Jan - good luck for whenever you decide to test, do you have any symptoms??

Hi to everyone else  

Julia
xxxx


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi all

I am feeling much more chilled out today! The bleeding seems to have stopped and I am having my bloods done again tonight.
Apart from being tired I have no real 'clues' that I am pregnant but I got the BFP I wanted so I am happy! 
Sorry for being a pain yesterday x x x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Dani that's great news!! So pleased the bleeding has stopped and you're feeling more relaxed now  

I had my first beta test done this morning and should get the results later today or tomorrow     Feeling quite nervous as I got a lowish level last year and miscarried a few days later but trying to keep positive! 

So very sorry Suemay, I know how devastating BFNs are   Big hug for you xxx

 to those who have   and   to those still waiting to test!    

Maria x


----------



## skywalker (Aug 8, 2006)

hello,

dani - the 2ww does really get to all of us - good luck and rest up   

suemay - sorry about the bfn - take care of yourself  

hello julia, jess, tracey, kerry - welcome to the madness of the 2ww

susie - good luck for tomorrow  

haydee - excellent news - it's good your clinic keeps the pessaries going - i don;t think mine does.

marie - i'm on the bargain hunt time - i now resent paying full price for clothes  

mjp - good luck for today  

stella - congrats on your bfp   

i'm still having weird dreams - last nights was i knew i was preg but started to bleed - i think a psyschiatrist (sp?)  would have a field day with me at the mo.  i think it's because my last cycle (abandoned after ec) i bleed one week after my due et which was my big concern this time too but so far nothing today - hopefully it will stay that way.

i going for a wee bit more retail therapy so i'll talk to you later
skywalker


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey all you 2 weeker's I am afraid I will be leaving this board due to a   this morning, I will still watch your progress though so good look to you all and spreading lots of


----------



## stella (Apr 6, 2003)

Leicesterlou & Suemay so sorry for your BFN. Keep strong   

Good luck to everyone on      
Hope you are all keeping sane  . It seems to go so slow doesn't it x

Thank you for your kind messages. Can't believe I've actually posted a  . Phoned my clinic and they have booked me in for a scan but not for another 4wks (around 8wks pregnant).  I've been reading on the site that alot of clinics offer scans 2wks after getting the bfp (6wks pregnant) Does anyone know why there is such a difference? It seems ages away   

I'm just so nervous and worried its all gonna end up going wrong. I'm such a worrier


----------



## alison123 (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi Stella, 

Im having a private scan at 6 weeks as my clinic is in Norway - I rang two places - the first needs you to be 8 weeks - they said it was too soon before to see anything much!! and the second said they can do a scan at 5 weeks to see gestational sac or 6 weeks to see a heartbeat!! - so tempted to go for 5 week one, which would have been today, but then would worry about the heartbeat so DH convinced me not too!! 

Its seems like such a long time to wait until 6 weeks - so hoping your time goes fast! be worth it when you get there!


----------



## Twee (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Leicesterlou and Suemay...So very sorry to read your news   I too will be joining you as I started spotting yetserday so decided to test today and got a   . Now AF has turned up and that's where this cycles story ends!

Thank you to everyone for being so gorgeous and for all your support. Big congratulations to all the   wishing you all the very best of luck!

DH and I are thinking we might have this month off and then try our luck in March. But for now it's just a matter of pulling ourselves together and getting on with living!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Twee and Suemay - it will be our turn soon


----------



## stella (Apr 6, 2003)

So sorry twee hun  

Hi sallyo I think you'll be happier waiting an extra week to see the 'ickle heratbeat. it's so exciting isn't it?!  

I've phoned my doctor and she was great, she knows of all the tx we've had to get here so she's told me to do another test next week just to make sure, then she is more than happy to get me booked in for a 6wk scan the following week.  So not as long as i thought to wait to see my little one's heartbeat hopefully.  Can't wait


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Jan27 - Good luck for testing - whenever it is! Keep us posted!

Hydee - Scan on Valentine's day - how lovely!! Hope you're feeling OK and looking after yourself well.  

Jess A - Hi! Welcome to 2ww board! It is a long and difficult time, but you must try really hard not to test early!!  

Suemay - So sorry to hear about your BFN hun. Take care of yourself   



Tracey - Hi - welcome to the 2ww! I would try not to worry about your embies - if they didn't think they both had a chance, they wouldn't have put them both back.    

Julia - Hi, how are you feeling hun?  

Dani - Glad you're feeling better and the spotting has stopped. No need to apologise - you weren't a pain!! You just needed a bit of support and that's what we're all here for  

Maria - Hope the test results are OK  

Skywalker - Hope you enjoyed the retail therapy - AGAIN!!! I know what you mean about a psychologist having a field day - I think they could write a book about me at the moment too!!  

Leicesterlou - So sorry to hear your news. Snuggle up and take good care of yourself hun   

Stella - I think my clinic books you in for a scan when you're about 7 weeks pg. Like everything else about tx - they all seem to vary so much.  

Sallyo - Hi - How are you feeling?  

Twee - Sorry to hear about your BFN too. Look after yourself   

Hello to all those I haven't mentioned. Hope you're all doing OK and not going too  .

Marie


----------



## DreamCameTrue (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey...I am just back from the hospital.

I went right to the American Clinic today - scared the sht out of one of my husband's Soldiers by barking orders at him (DH is much less volatile than I would be as an Officer...LOL) and off he ran to find me a Dr - even though the Clinic was closed till 1300 

Met with my Dr who knew and was helping our IVF and she took down all the notes and ran off to find a Patient Liaison who spoke German to deal with the Hospital and then she called the American Hospital and talked to a Urologist up there.

Once we had a German speak to a German and translate for us - things were a little easier. They wanted to do exploratory surgery and get the hematoma OUT and then be able to check to see if there was any tissue damage/death to the testicle. If the testicle was fine - then all is good and they leave it. If there is damage - they would remove. 

So DH called me at 1200 to tell me they were taking him in within two hours so I dashed to my office and told my boss I was off for the day and made land speed records to the hospital. I even got a parking spot right up front!

I got in just as the nurse was there prepping him with his stylish socks and gown  I walked up with him all the way to the surgery doors and we kissed goodbye. He looked at my belly in the elevator and said "We're all good?" and I didn't say anything - and he said "What?" And I just told him I was nervous for him. He dropped it thankfully.

I waited and waited and finally almost 2 hours later they said he was in recovery. So I went and fed the meter and waited some more. He came out and I helped steer him back to his room as they only sent one nurse with him. We got him settled in and whatnot. One Dr came in like 45 minutes later and when we asked if they had saved the testicle - he shrugged and said "I dunno - I wasn't in the surgery room - the Chief was." So the Chief/Head Proffessor/Surgeon did the surgery himself.

So as we sat there - DH asked again about if everything was ok and I lost it and started crying.  I mean I cried the whole time he was in surgery - literally. I had some guy watching me from across the atrium! Jerk...must have like watching a woman bawl her eyes out. Anyways...so I thought I was going to be ok and hold it together for him - but I couldn't. He started tearing up and looked away. I just kept saying I was sorry and must have cried for like 45 minutes. I kept trying to stop and it would start again. He finally spoke and said "Well we will still test on Saturday."

The Head Surgeon FINALLY came in and told him all was good! He had gone in and there was a huge hematoma - they pulled 15 CC's of blood out of the testicle. They checked it all out and he was able to keep his testicle. We were so relieved. I mean - It would have been really bad if he had lost it and we were not schwanger - German for pregnant.

So I may be able to bring him home tomorrow if all stays good. DH did tell me to email Stepan and Marek and the Urologist and let them know and let them know he doesn't blame any of them at all...it was just a surgical complication. Oh...side note - he came out of surgery COVERED in betadine and is shaved from almost the belly button down to his thighs...liek he thought would happen in Brno. He is going to be so itchy as it grows out 

So that's it for us. I will let you all know when he is ok and all good. I am sure Saturdays test will be the same for us. I am taking the meds only orally now. The suppository days are over...much to icky and the yeast infection was most unpleasant. I will continue to take until AF or a BETA if we can get one.

Love and BFP wishes to all.

Kat


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi all of you!
Not been on for the last couple of days and can't believe how our group has got so big!  
Jam - How's it going now? I'm sure all will be well and I'm sure it's very usual to panic all the way through pregnancy after the rollercoaster journeys we've all been on to get to this stage.
Lizzy - Thanks so much for the link to AF pains during 2WW - you don't understand what a relief this was to me and has managed to get me through the last 2 days with a bit of a smile on my face!

Only 2 more get-ups for me now and then I'll know - arghhhhh!

Congrats to all BFPs - great news.

Sorry to all BFNs - I really hope your time will come soon and sure it will.

Good luck to all testers over the next few days.  Let's hope there's lots more good news for our group        

LLxxx


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

It all over for me. AF arrived tonight and HPT negative. 
Sorry Im brief, but im gutted. 
Thanks for your support.
Susan


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Suemay* ~ i'm so sorry....take good care of yourself and many hugs 
*
Leicesterlou, Twee, Susan* ~ i'm sorry to see your news too....i wish it had been different for you all. Much love and many hugs 

*Hi Kerry* ~ welcome to the thread  What day will you test hun?

*Tracy* ~ (((hugs))) I'm sure they wouldn't have put them back if there wasn't hope.....keeping everything crossed for your embies  

*Maria* ~ any news?  

*Hi Jess* ~ we'll send the  if you get tempted hun 

*Kat* ~ good news for DH....hope he gets to go home tomorrow   
*
Thanks Lola* ~ really pleased it helped you hun 

*Marie, Skywalker and Sally* ~ hi, hope you are all doing ok 

*Jan* ~ welcome to you too....did you test today or are you going to leave it a bit longer  

*Hydee* ~ lovely day for your scan 

*Dani* ~ don't apologise....glad you are feeling better today 
*
Stella* ~ think all clinics seem to say something different...good luck for your scan though. There's a 'Waiting for First Scan' thread if you want to join the ladies on there......i'll find the link for you: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125177.195

*Kat and Mouse* (now there's a coincidence!!) All the luck in the world for your tests tomorrow  

Love and luck to all, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Morning Girls

Sorry I didn't get back to you yesterday with my beta result. It was a long day for me!    but we have got a definite   My level came back at 14DPO - 259 !! We are so happy and relieved   

 to those testing this morning  

Maria x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Maria - CONGRATS, enjoy that lovely feeling and keep us posted with your scan.

Julia
xxxx


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Morning ladies,

On a bit of a downer this morning I'm afraid. My (.)(.) have deflated overnight, and my optimism has gone with them. They were really sore a couple of days ago too, but not sore at all today. Feeling like it's the beginning of the end. Sorry to be so miserable first thing in the morning.  

Kat - Hope DH is feeling OK today - don't envy him with that itching! Sending you both lots of   

Lolalocks - Nearly there now hun!   

Susan - So sorry to hear your news. Take care of yourself   

Maria - Glad all is well with you  

Hi to everyone else. Good luck to all those testing!

marie


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls, may i join you please? here i am on another ( my 6th) dreaded 2WW - hope we all have successful outcomes - its like doing the bloody lottery isnt it!!?  

good luck everyone  


congrats to BFP's   and hugs for BFN's


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way.....

FEB/MAR 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=127285.0


----------

